# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  क्रेज़ी बोल

## MALLIKA

*मित्रो इस सूत्र पर आपको कुछ "क्रेज़ी बोल" पढ़ने को मिलेंगे !
ये "क्रेज़ी बोल" क्या है ?
ये आप सभी को पढ़ने के बाद ही पता चलेगा 
पसंद आये तो थोड़ी तारीफ भी कर देना !*

----------


## MALLIKA

*शादी हुई ...दोनों बहुत खुश थे..!
स्टेज पर फोटो सेशन शुरू हुआ..!
...
दूल्हे ने अपने दोस्तों का परिचय साथ खड़ी अपनी साली से करवाया 
**"ये है मेरी साली, आधी घरवाली"* *
दोस्त ठहाका मारकर हंस दिए ! 

दुल्हन मुस्कुराई और अपने देवर का परिचय अपनी सहेलियो से करवाया ~
**"ये हैं मेरे देवर.. आधे पति परमेश्वर" 
**
ये क्या हुआ..? 

अविश्वसनीय...

अकल्पनीय…!

भाई समान देवर के कान सुन्न हो गए…!
पति बेहोश होते होते बचा…!

दूल्हे, दूल्हे के दोस्तों, रिश्तेदारों सहित सबके चेहरे से मुस्कान गायब हो गयी…!
लक्ष्मन रेखा नाम का एक गमला अचानक स्टेज से नीचे टपक कर फूट गया…!

स्त्री की मर्यादा नाम की हेलोजन लाईट भक्क से फ्यूज़ हो गयी…!
थोड़ी देर बाद एक एम्बुलेंस तेज़ी से सड़कों पर भागती जा रही थी…!
जिसमे दो स्ट्रेचर थे…!
एक स्ट्रेचर पर भारतीय संस्कृति कोमा में पड़ी थी...
शायद उसे हार्ट अटैक पड़ गया था…!
दुसरे स्ट्रेचर पर पुरुषवाद घायल अवस्था में पड़ा था...!
उसे किसी ने सर पर गहरी चोट मारी थी…!
आसमान में अचानक एक तेज़ आवाज़ गूंजी.... 
भारत की सारी स्त्रियाँ एक साथ ठहाका मारकर हंस पड़ी थीं !
ये व्यंग उस ख़ास पुरुष वर्ग के लिए है जो खुद तो अश्लील व्यंग करना पसंद करते हैँ पर जहाँ महिलाओं कि बात आती हैं वहाँ संस्कृति कि दुहाई देते फिरते हैं…!
आदर पाने के लिए आदर दीजिये !
महिलाओं का मजाक बनाना बंद कीजिए ।*

----------


## MALLIKA

*भारत* *और** इंडिया* *में अंतर.....
**
**भारत में गॉंव है, गली है, चौबारा है.**
इंडिया में सिटी है, मॉल है, पंचतारा है.

**भारत में घर है, चबूतरा है, दालान है.
**इंडिया में फ्लैट और मकान है.

**भारत में काका है, बाबा है, दादा है, दादी है.**
इंडिया में अंकल आंटी की आबादी है.

**भारत में खजूर है, जामुन है, आम है.**
इंडिया में मैगी, पिज्जा, माजा का नकली आम है.

**भारत में मटके है, दोने है, पत्तल है.**
इंडिया में पोलिथीन, वाटर व वाईन की बोटल है.

**भारत में गाय है, गोबर है, कंडे है.**
इंडिया में सेहतनाशी चिकन बिरयानी अंडे है.

**भारत में दूध है, दही है, लस्सी है.**
इंडिया में खतरनाक विस्की, कोक, पेप्सी है.

**भारत में रसोई है, आँगन है, तुलसी है.**
इंडिया में रूम है, कमोड की कुर्सी है.

**भारत में कथडी है, खटिया है, खर्राटे हैं.**
इंडिया में बेड है, डनलप है और करवटें है.

**भारत में मंदिर है, मंडप है, पंडाल है.**
इंडिया में पब है, डिस्को है, हॉल है.

**भारत में गीत है, संगीत है, रिदम है.**
इंडिया में डान्स है, पॉप है, आईटम है.

**भारत में बुआ है, मौसी है, बहन है.
**इंडिया में सब के सब कजन है.

**भारत में पीपल है, बरगद है, नीम है.**
इंडिया में वाल पर पूरे सीन है.

**भारत में आदर है, प्रेम है, सत्कार है.**
इंडिया में स्वार्थ, नफरत है, दुत्कार है.

**भारत में हजारों भाषा हैं, बोली है.**
इंडिया में एक अंग्रेजी एक बडबोली है.

**भारत सीधा है, सहज है, सरल है.**
इंडिया धूर्त है, चालाक है, कुटिल है.

**भारत में संतोष है, सुख है, चैन है.**
इंडिया बदहवास, दुखी, बेचैन है.


क्योंकि …


**भारत को देवों ने, वीरों ने रचाया है.**
इंडिया को लालची, अंग्रेजों ने बसाया है....!*

----------


## MALLIKA

*ओबामा की पत्नी मिशेल ओबामा बिहार आकर लालू से मिलीं और उन्हेँ अमरीका आने का इन्विटेशन दिया।
,
लालू ने अमेरिका जाने से पहले अंग्रेजी की ट्रेनिंग ली।
,
ट्रेनर बोले- 'जब आप अमेरिका जाकर ओबामा से मिलें तो उनसे हाथ मिलाएं और पूछें कि हाओ आर यू?

मतलब, आप कैसे हैं। इस पर ओबामा कहेंगे कि आई एम 
फाइन, एंड यू?- इसका मतलब हुआ कि मैं ठीक हूं, आप कैसे हैं।

आप जवाब दीजिएगा, मी टू। मतलब कि मैं भी।
इसके आगे की बातचीत ट्रांसलेटर संभाल लेंगे।'

लालू अमेरिका गए... उन्होंने हाओ आर यू की जगह पूछ लिया, हू आर यू! (आप कौन हैं?)

यह सुनकर ओबामा थोड़े सकपकाए, लेकिन फिर मुस्कुराते हुए बोले: आई एम मिशेल्स हज्बंड। (मैं मिशेल का पति हूं।)
फिर लालू मुस्कुराते हुए बोले: मी टू! 
...और वहां सन्नाटा छा गया।*

----------


## MALLIKA

*शादी* *और* *नौकरी** मैं आदमी तभी तक सिंसियर रहता है जब तक वो नयी हो..
पुरानी हुई नहीं कि* *बगावत** चालू..!*

----------


## MALLIKA

*भारत में मौजूद कुछ विडंबनाएँ-**

1) राजनेता हमें विभाजित करते हैं, और आतंकवादी हमें एकजुट।
*****
2) हरेक जल्दी में है, लेकिन कोई समय में नही पहुंचता है
*****
3) प्रियंका चोपड़ा मैरीकॉम अभिनय के लिए इतना धन अर्जित कर लेती है जितना मैरीकॉम अपने पूरे कैरियर में अर्जित नही कर पाती
*****
4) अजनबियों से बात करना खतरनाक हैं, लेकिन अजनबी से शादी करने मे कोई ऐतराज नही
*****
5) गीता और कुरान पर लड़ने के ज्यादातर लोग वो हैं जिन्होने शायद उन्हे कभी नहीं पढ़ा है
*****
6) बेटी पर शिक्षा के लिये खर्च करने से बहुत अधिक उसकी शादी पर खर्च कर देते हैं
*****
7) हम वातानुकूलित शोरूम में जूते खरीदते हैं,और खाने के लिये सब्जियां फुटपाथ से खरीदते हैं ..
*****
8) हम एक पुलिसकर्मी को देखकर सुरक्षित नही बल्कि असुरक्षित महसूस करते हैं
*****
9) भारतीय प्रशासनिक सेवा परीक्षा में, एक व्यक्ति दहेज एक सामाजिक बुराई है के बारे में 1500 शब्द निबंध लिखते हैं। 
एक साल बाद ही वो व्यक्ति एक करोड़ रुपये की दहेज की मांग इसलिये करता है,कि वो प्रशासनिक अधिकारी है
*****
10) भारतीय बहुत शर्मीले होते हैं और 121 करोड़ को पार कर रहे हैं।
*****
11) स्मार्ट फोन मे स्क्रीन गार्ड और गोरिल्ला ग्लास लगवाते हैं ,कि खरोंच न पड v ,और सिर पर हेल्मेट सिर्फ जुर्माने से बचने के लिये लगाते है
*****
12) भारतीय समाज लड़कियों को सिखाता है कि ब्लात्कार से बचो ,पर ब्लात्कार न करो. लड़को को ,ये कोई नही सिखाता
*****
13) सबसे खराब फिल्म के सबसे अधिक कमाने के अवसर होते हैं
*****
17) एक पोर्न स्टार एक सेलिब्रिटी के रूप में समाज में स्वीकार किया जाता है, लेकिन एक बलात्कार की शिकार भी एक सामान्य इंसान के रूप में स्वीकार नहीं किया जाता।
*****
18) कृत्रिम lemon grass को "स्वागत ड्रिंक"मे प्रयोग किया जाता है और असली नींबू "फिंगर बाउल" में इस्तेमाल किया जाता है ..
*****
19) सनी लियोनी कि फोटो और फालतू के जोक सारा दिन  पढ़ते रहते  हो पर ऐसी सारगर्भित पोस्ट पढ़ना  पसंद नहीं करते ....*

----------


## anita

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## Krishna

बहुत सही ...


उत्तम .... रेपो स्वीकारें |

----------


## Aeolian

> बहुत सही ...
> 
> 
> उत्तम .... रेपो स्वीकारें |


सूत्र तो बहुत ही बढ़िया है ...






किन्तु सो कॉल्ड वरिष्ठ जी ने 'रेपो स्वीकारें' लिख कर दिखा दिया वे बहुत छोटे दिल वाले हैं ..
देना तो वही है जिसे एक हाथ से देने पर दूसरा हाथ न जान पाये ..
और यहां ढिंढोरा पीटा जा रहा है ..
धन्य है ऐसी सोच ..
धन्य हैं ऐसे 'वरिष्ठ' जी ..
यक्क ..

----------


## Kamal Ji

मल्लिका जी पूर्व की भांती आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत 
यह सूत्र भी मनोरंजन से भरपूर है.

----------


## MALLIKA

> बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र





> बहुत सही ...
> 
> 
> उत्तम .... रेपो स्वीकारें |





> सूत्र तो बहुत ही बढ़िया है ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> किन्तु सो कॉल्ड वरिष्ठ जी ने 'रेपो स्वीकारें' लिख कर दिखा दिया वे बहुत छोटे दिल वाले हैं ..
> देना तो वही है जिसे एक हाथ से देने पर दूसरा हाथ न जान पाये ..
> ...





> मल्लिका जी पूर्व की भांती आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत 
> यह सूत्र भी मनोरंजन से भरपूर है.


सूत्र पर आने के लिए और साथ ही उत्साहवर्धन करने के लिए 
आप सभी मित्रो का दिल से हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है !
कृपया  ऐसे ही सूत्र पर आते रहे और  मार्ग दर्शन करते रहे !
धन्यवाद !

----------


## MALLIKA

रसोई घर को चौका कहा जाता है। 
जहाँ चार बातों का विचार किया जाता है वह है ------चौका

चार बातें हैं -- 

1..कब-------मतलब कब खाना ?
2..कितना------- कितना खाना ?
3..कैसे---------------कैसे खाना ? 
4..क्या--------------क्या खाना ?

कल तक चौके को रसोईघर कहा जाता था, आज वह किचन हो गया है।.

रसोई घर और किचन में अन्तर है----जहाँ रस बरसे वह रसोई है 
तथा जहाँ किच-किच हो वह किचन है----

----------


## MALLIKA

मेट्रो स्टेशन पर उतरते ही जब 20-25 रिक्शा वाले घेर के खड़े हो जाते हैं 
तो कसम से बड़ी सेलिब्रिटी वाली फीलिंग आती है!!

----------


## MALLIKA

एक लडकी के आंसू की कीमत तुम क्या जानो आनन्द बाबू-
जब आंसू की एक बूँद आँखों से बहती है तो उसमें

'LOREAL' eyeliner (price 500)
और 'DIOR' mascara (price 900) मिल जाते हैं ।
..
जब ये बूंद बहती हुई रुखसार पर पहुंचती है तो इसमें
'D&amp;G' blusher (RS 900) मिल जाता है । 
..
आखिर में जब ये होठों पर पहुंचती है तो इसमें
'MAYBELLINE' lipstick (RS 700) मिल जाती है ।
..
इस तरह एक बूँद आँसू की कीमत Rs.3000 तक हो जाती है

----------


## MALLIKA

"कागज अपनी किस्मत से उड़ता है, 
लेकिन पतंग अपनी काबिलियत से, 
इसलिए किस्मत साथ दे या न दे, 
काबिलियत जरुर साथ देती है. "

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया हैं ................. धन्यवाद.

----------


## MALLIKA

खतरों से खेलने का अगर इतना ही शौक है,तो जब बीवी घर में पोंछा लगा रही हो,
तब घर में चार कदम चल के दिखाओ

----------


## MALLIKA

अब तो सब कन्याओं के पास फोन है..
और लड़को को फटाफट नम्बर भी मिल जाते हैं..पर अब वो रोमांच शायद न हो.. जो..
सिक्के वाले फोनबॉक्स से डरते-सकुचाते उसके घर के लैंडलाइन पे फोन करके सिर्फ उसकी.."हेल्लो.. कौन.. आप बोलते क्यों नहीं..!"
सुनने में आता था.. हालाँकि जानती वो भी थी..!

----------


## MALLIKA

"नशा" "महोब्बत " का हो 
"शराब" का हो ...- या -
"व्हाट्सप्प " का हो 
" होश " तीनो मे खो जाते है 
" फर्क " सिर्फ इतना है की,
"शराब" सुला देती है ..
"महोब्बत " रुला देती है ,
- और -
"व्हाट्सप्प " यारो की
याद दिला देती है ..!समर्पित 


सभी प्यारें दोस्त के लिए ... 
┈┈┈┏┓┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈
┈┈┈┣┫┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈
┈┈╭╯╰╮┈┏━┓┈┏━┓┈┈
┈┈┃╭╮┃┈┣━┫┈┣━┫┈┈
┈┈┃┣┫┃┈╰┳╯┈╰┳╯┈┈
╲╲┃┗┛┃╲╲┃╲╲╲┃╲╲╲
╲╲╰━━╯╲╲┻╲╲╲┻╲╲╲


जाम पे जाम पीने का क्या फ़ायदा?, शाम
को पी, सुबह उतर जाएगी. अरे दो बून्द दोस्ती के
पी ले ज़िन्दगी सारी नशे में गुज़र जाएगी......

----------


## MALLIKA

गुरू से शिष्य ने कहा: गुरूदेव ! 
एक व्यक्ति ने आश्रम के लिये गाय भेंट की है।
गुरू ने कहा - अच्छा हुआ ।
 दूध पीने को मिलेगा।
एक सप्ताह बाद शिष्य ने आकर गुरू से कहा: गुरू ! जिस व्यक्ति ने गाय दी थी, 
आज वह अपनी गाय वापिस ले गया ।
गुरू ने कहा - अच्छा हुआ ! 
गोबर उठाने की झंझट से मुक्ति मिली।
'परिस्थिति' बदले तो अपनी 'मनस्थिति' बदल लो । बस दुख सुख में बदल जायेगा.।

"सुख दुख आख़िर दोनों मन के ही तो समीकरण हैं।"

----------


## MALLIKA

कुछ हिंदी फ़िल्मी गीत जो कुछ
बीमारियों का वर्णन करते हैं:

गीत - जिया जले, जान जले, रात भर धुआं चले
बीमारी - बुखार

गीत - तड़प-तड़प के इस दिल से आह निकलती रही
बीमारी - हार्ट अटैक

गीत - सुहानी रात ढल चुकी है, न जाने तुम कब आओगे
बीमारी - कब्ज़

गीत - बीड़ी जलाई ले जिगर से पिया, जिगर म बड़ी आग है
बीमारी - एसिडिटी

गीत - तुझमे रब दिखता है, यारा मैं क्या करूँ
बीमारी - मोतियाबिंद

गीत - तुझे याद न मेरी आई किसी से अब क्या कहना
बीमारी - यादाश्त कमज़ोर

गीत - मन डोले मेरा तन डोले
बीमारी - चक्कर आना

गीत - जिया धड़क-धड़क जाये
बीमारी - उच्च रक्तचाप

गीत - हाय रे हाय नींद नहीं आये
बीमारी - अनिद्रा

गीत - बताना भी नहीं आता,छुपाना भी नहीं आता
बीमारी - बवासीर

और अंत में

गीत - लगी आज सावन की फिर वो झड़ी है
बीमारी - दस्त।

----------


## MALLIKA

पहली कक्षा की टीचर मिस नीलम (आयु 28 वर्ष) को अपने एक स्टुडेंट से कुछ परेशानी हो रही थी |
मिस नीलम ने बच्चे से पूछा "तुम्हे क्या प्रॉब्लम हे "

बच्चे ने उत्तर दिया "में पहली कक्षा के हिसाब से अधिक स्मार्ट हूँ |
मेरी बहिन तीसरी कक्षा में हे जबकि मुझे लगता हे में उससे अधिक स्मार्ट हूँ |
इसलिए मुझे भी तीसरी कक्षा में ही होना चाहिए |"

मिस नीलम बच्चे को लेकर प्रिंसिपल के पास जाती हे और सारी बात बताती हे | 
प्रिंसिपल कहती हे की वह बच्चे से कुछ प्रश्न पूछेगी यदि बच्चे ने एक भी प्रश्न का गलत उत्तर दिया तो उसको पिछली कक्षा में जाना होगा और अनुशासित रहना होगा |

मिस नीलम तय्यार हो जाती हे |

बच्चे को सारी शर्ते बता दी जाती हे और बच्चा उत्तर देने को तय्यार हो जाता हे |
प्रिंसिपल- 3x3 कितना होता हे ?
बच्चा- 9
प्रिंसिपल- 6x6 कितना होता हे ?
बच्चा- 36
और इस प्रकार प्रिंसिपल बच्चे से वही प्रश्न करती हे जो उसके अनुसार एक तीसरी कक्षा के बच्चे को आने चाहिए |
बच्चा प्रत्येक प्रश्न का सही उत्तर देता हे |
प्रिंसिपल उसको तीसरी कक्षा में भेजने का आदेश देती हे परन्तु मिस नीलम कहती हे मेरे भी कुछ खास प्रश्नों के उत्तर बच्चे को देने होंगे |

क्या में इससे कुछ प्रश्न पूछ सकती हूँ ?
प्रिंसिपल और बच्चा दोनों इसके लिए तय्यार हो जाते हे |

मिस नीलम- ऐसी कौन सी चीज़ हे जो गाय के पास चार होती हे और मेरे पास दो हे |

बच्चा- पैर |

मिस नीलम- तुम्हारी पेंट में ऐसा क्या हे जो मेरी पेंट में नही हे |

बच्चा- पॉकेट्स (जेब) |

मिस नीलम- वो क्या हे जिसका नाम C से शुरू होता हे और T पर खत्म ,
इस पर बाल होते हे ,और इसमें से सफेद रंग का स्वादिष्ट द्रव निकलता हे |

बच्चा- coconut (नारियल)

मिस नीलम- वो क्या हे जो अन्दर जाते समय सख्त और गुलाबी होता हे लेकिन बाहर आने पर
मुलायम और चिपचिपा हो जाता हे |

प्रिंसिपल की आँखे आश्चर्य सेफेलनी शुरू हो जाती हे |

बच्चा- बबलगम |

मिस नीलम- वो क्या हे जो मर्द खड़े होकर करते हे ,महिलाये बैठकर और कुत्ते अपनी तीन टांगो पर |
इससे पहले की बच्चा उत्तर दे प्रिंसिपल बच्चे को आश्चर्य से देखती हे |

बच्चा- shake hands (हाथ मिलाना ) |
..................................................  ....................................
मिस नीलम- अब में तुमसे "में कौन हूँ" टाइप के प्रश्न पूछूंगी |
बच्चा- ठीक हे |

मिस नीलम- तुम अपने पोल्स मुझ में घुसाते हो, 
तुम मुझे नीचे बांधते हो ताकि में सीधा खड़ा रह
सकू,तुम्हारी बजाय बारिश में में पहले भीगता हूँ |

बच्चा- टेंट  !

मिस नीलम- ऊँगली मुझमे जाती हे ,जब तुम बोर होते हो तो मुझसे छेड़छाड़ करते हो,बहतरीन व्यक्ति मुझे पहले प्राप्त करता हे |

अब प्रिंसिपल बिलकुल ही परेशान हो जाती हे और बच्चे को उत्तर देने से रोकना चाहती हे परन्तु बच्चा कहा रुकने वाला था |

बच्चा- wedding ring (शादी की अंगूठी) |

मिस नीलम- मेरे कई आकर (sizes) होते हे ,जब में ठीक नही होती तो में टपकने लगती हूँ, लेकिन उस समय जब तुम मुझे भीचते हो तो तुम्हे अच्छा लगता हे |

बच्चा- नाक (nose)

मिस नीलम- में सख्त (hard) हूँ, मेरा अगला किनारा (tip) अन्दर घुस जाता हे और अन्दर घुसने के बाद में कुछ देर के लिए हिलता हूँ |

बच्चा- तीर (arrow)

मिस नीलम- मेरा पहला अक्षर F हे और अंतिम K ,मेरा सम्बन्ध अग्नि एवं उत्तेजना (fire and excitement) से हे |

बच्चा- firetruck (आग बुझाने वाली गाडी) |

मिस नीलम- मेरा पहला अक्षर F हे और अंतिम K ,यदि में नही हूँ तो तुम्हे अपने हाथ का प्रयोग करना पड़ेगा |

बच्चा- fork (खाना खाने का काँटा) |

मिस नीलम- वो क्या हे जो किसी मर्द का बड़ा होता हे ,किसी का छोटा | अपनी इस चीज़ का pope प्रयोग नही करता और प्रत्येक मर्द शादी होने के बाद इसे अपनी पत्नी को देता हे |

बच्चा- surname (उपनाम) |

मिस नीलम- मर्द के कौन से भाग में हड्डी नही होती लेकिन मांसपेशियां होती हे ,इसमें पम्पिंग होती हे और यह प्यार करने के लिए बहुत ही अधिक ज़िम्मेदार हे |

बच्चा- हृदय |

प्रिंसिपल एक लम्बी चेन की सांस लेती हे और मिस नीलम से कहती हे "इस बच्चे को दिल्ली यूनिवर्सिटी भेज दो ,क्यूंकि अंतिम दस प्रश्नों में तो मेरा उत्तर (अनुमान) भी गलत था"

----------


## Aeolian

दिमाग हिला डाला बच्चे ने ..

----------


## MALLIKA

नदी तालाब मेँ नहाने मेँ शर्म आती है, और
स्विमिँग पूल मेँ तैरने को फैशन कहते हो....

----------


## MALLIKA

गरीब को एक रुपया दान नहीँ कर सकते, और
वेटर को टीप देने मेँ गर्व महसूस करते हो..

----------


## Aeolian

> नदी तालाब मेँ नहाने मेँ शर्म आती है, और
> स्विमिँग पूल मेँ तैरने को फैशन कहते हो....


शर्म नहीं आती मल्लिका जी .. डर लगता है .....
जोंक से ...

----------


## MALLIKA

माँ बाप को एक गिलास पानी भी नहीँ दे सकते, और
नेताओँ को देखते ही वेटर बन जाते हो !

----------


## Aeolian

> माँ बाप को एक गिलास पानी भी नहीँ दे सकते, और
> नेताओँ को देखते ही वेटर बन जाते हो !


नेता कुछ लोगों को तीतर बटेर  भी बना देते हैं ...

----------


## MALLIKA

बाप के मरने पर सिर मुंडवाने मेँ हिचकते हो, और
'गजनी' लुक के लिए हर महीने गंजे हो सकते हो !

----------


## MALLIKA

कोई पंडित अगर चोटी रखे तो उसे एंटीना कहते हो, और
शाहरुख के 'डॉन' लुक के दीवाने बने फिरते हो !

----------


## MALLIKA

पाकिस्तानी औरतो से एक सर्वे मे सवाल पूछा गया-"क्या 35 के बाद महिलाओं को बच्चे पैदा करने चाहिये ?" .
ज्यादातर औरतो का जवाब था..... .
.
.
.
.
नहीं‚ 35 बच्चे काफी हैं।:p:

----------


## MALLIKA

कृपया सम्मानित सदस्य सूत्र के बारे में अपनी राय जरूर दे !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कृपया सम्मानित सदस्य सूत्र के बारे में अपनी राय जरूर दे !


मल्लिका  जी सभी सदस्य सम्मानित हैं.
मात्र वही नही जिनका नाम विभिन्न रंग से लिखा हुआ होता है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

अच्छे मज़ाक एवं व्यग्य से भरे हुए है. 
इसमें कोई दो राय नही है.


मैंने आपको एक पम किया था वह भी पढ़ लेना था.

----------


## Burhan Challa

> *भारत* *और** इंडिया* *में अंतर.....
> **भारत में गॉंव है, गली है, चौबारा है.**
> इंडिया में सिटी है, मॉल है, पंचतारा है.
> 
> **भारत में घर है, चबूतरा है, दालान है.
> **इंडिया में फ्लैट और मकान है.
> 
> **भारत में काका है, बाबा है, दादा है, दादी है.**
> इंडिया में अंकल आंटी की आबादी है.
> ...


vah kya bathai khub likha hai .hamare neta gav ujad rahe hai citi ko aage badha rahai hai

----------


## Burhan Challa

ye to sahake asu ki kimat hai
ab gav ke aasu ki kimat bi aap batadijiyecool:

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका  जी सभी सदस्य सम्मानित हैं.
> मात्र वही नही जिनका नाम विभिन्न रंग से लिखा हुआ होता है.




 मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य यह था की 
फोरम के जो भी सदस्य है वो सभी सम्मानित है !
और मैंने उन सभी को सम्बोधित करते हुए " सम्मानित " शब्द  का प्रयोग किया है !
ना की केवल उन सदस्यों को ,,जिनके नाम लाल - पीले है !:o:

----------


## MALLIKA

किसी ने पूछा मुझ से कि शहर और गाँव में क्या फर्क होता है ?
मैंने उत्तर दिया,
शहरों में लोगों का धन बोलता है,
गावों में लोगों का मन बोलता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

जरुरी नहीं की कुत्ते ही "वफादार" निकले !
कभी मौके पर वफादार भी "कुत्ते" निकल आते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

मुझे लगता है,
बदलाव की शुरुआत इन्सान को खुद से करनी चाहिए,
और जब-जब ऐसा लगता है,
प्रोफाइल पिक्चर बदल लेती  हूँ।

----------


## MALLIKA

सहज जीवन जीने का सूत्र.......... 

जो मेरे अनुभव से मुझे मिला
 विद्वानों की सभा में मौन रहिये,
और मूढों के सामने मत बोलिये !

आपकी क्या राय है ?

----------


## MALLIKA

मैं ठहरी रही ज़मी हिलने लगी 
सजना क्या ये मेरा पहला पहला प्यार है!
भाग यार  भूकंप है
--------------
*मोरल*: सतर्क रहे, भूकम्प में सुरक्षित रहे

----------


## MALLIKA

अगर कोई नजरअंदाज करे तो बुरा ना मानना क्योकि...
लोग अक्सर हैसियत से बाहर महगी चीज को नजरअंदाज कर देते है..!!

----------


## MALLIKA

कपडे हो गये छोटे - लाज कहा से आएँगी ....

अनाज हो गया हाइब्रेड - ताकत  कहा से आएँगी

फूल हो गया प्लास्टिक का - सुगंध कहा से आएँगी

चेहरा हो गई मेकअप का - रूप कहा से आएँगा

मास्टर हो गये ट्यूशन के - विद्या कहा से आएँगी

भोजन हो गए हॉटेल के - तंदुरुस्ती कहा से आएँगी

प्रोग्राम हो गये केबल के - संस्कार कहा से आएँगा

आदमी हो गये पैसो के - दया कहा से आएँगी

और कड़वा सच तो ये है

भक्ति करने वाले हो गये - मतलबी और स्वार्थी

भगवान कहा से आएँगे.??????

----------


## MALLIKA

लोगों ने कहा कि " कांग्रेस " गई " भाजपा " आ गई 
अब - देश का विकास होगा , 
युवाओं को रोजगार मिलेगा , 
किसानों व मजदुरों के अच्छे दिन आएगें । 
अब इन लोगों को कोन समझऍ कि 

" गंगाधर " ही " शक्तिमान " है ।

----------


## MALLIKA

कभी अनाज के भूखे थे 
और लत्ते चीथड़े लपेटे नंगे थे..



आज पैसे के भूखे हैं 
और फैशन लपेटे नंगे हैं..

भूखे नंगे तो हम आज भी हैं..!

----------


## Shree Ji

क्रेज़ी बोल बड़े ही अनमोल है कृपया जारी रखे

----------


## MALLIKA

> क्रेज़ी बोल बड़े ही अनमोल है कृपया जारी रखे


*सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है मित्र !*

----------


## Kamal Ji

कितनी अजीब दुनिया हैं 
जहाँ ,
"औरतें 'दूसरी औरतों' 

की शिकायते करते करते नहीँ थकती,
जबकि

पुरूष 'दूसरी औरतों' 
की तारीफ करते करते नहीँ थकते.

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज तो कमाल हो गया।
बीबी ने बड़े प्यार से कहा कि
आओ सर पर मालिश करती हुँ ।
मैं बड़ा खुश होकर बैठ गया,
हद तो तब हो गयी जब वो सर पर तेल डालकर चली गयी,
मैने पूछा कि ये क्या ?
तो उसने बोला आज शनि अमावश्या है,
मुझे तेल चढ़ाना था ।
शादी के दिन से शनि लगा हुवा है ।

----------


## MALLIKA

कुछ सुंदर पंक्तियाँ...

किसी की मजबूरियाँ पे न हँसिये,
कोई मजबूरियाँ ख़रीद कर नहीं लाता..!

डरिये वक़्त की मार से,
बुरा वक़्त किसी को बताकर नही आता..! 

अकल कितनी भी तेज ह़ो,
नसीब के बिना नही जीत सकती..!

बिरबल अकलमंद होने के बावजूद,
कभी बादशाह नही बन सका..!

ना तुम अपने आप को गले लगा सकते हो, 
ना ही तुम अपने कंधे पर सर रखकर रो सकते हो..
एक दूसरे के लिये जीने का नाम ही जिंदगी है..! 
इसलिये वक़्त उन्हें दो जो तुम्हे चाहते हों दिल से.. 
रिश्ते पैसो के मोहताज़ नहीं होते क्योंकि कुछ रिश्ते मुनाफा नहीं देते पर 
जीवन अमीर जरूर बना देते है.... !!

----------


## MALLIKA

मुझे अपनी सही वैल्यू उस समय पता चली.
.
.
.
जब
.
.
.
.
.
कस्टमर केयर वाली ने कहा, 
आपकी कॉल हमारे लिए महत्वपूर्ण है।

----------


## Shree Ji

> कुछ सुंदर पंक्तियाँ...
> 
> किसी की मजबूरियाँ पे न हँसिये,
> कोई मजबूरियाँ ख़रीद कर नहीं लाता..!
> 
> डरिये वक़्त की मार से,
> बुरा वक़्त किसी को बताकर नही आता..! 
> 
> अकल कितनी भी तेज ह़ो,
> ...


बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक विचारो के लियो कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद

----------


## MALLIKA

cool:*आज का ज्ञान* ........cool:


माँ और बीवी को 
कभी भी विश्वास दिलाने की जरुरत नहीं होती है !




माँ कभी शक नहीं करती है 


और 




बीवी कभी यकीन नहीं करती है !


cool: *ज्ञान समाप्त* cool:

----------


## MALLIKA

अगर घी सीधी  ऊँगली से ना निकले 
तो 
घी को गरम कर लो 
हर चीज़ में ऊँगली करना अच्छी बात नहीं है !

----------


## MALLIKA

मैं बड़ो की इज्जत इस लिए करती हूँ 
क्युकी उनकी अच्छाइयाँ मुझसे अधिक है !


और 


छोटो से प्यार इस लिए करती हूँ 
क्युकी उनके गुनाह मुझसे काम है !

----------


## MALLIKA

हमारे देश में बदलाव नहीं आता है 
क्युकी....... 


गरीबो में " हिम्मत " नहीं है 
मिडिल क्लास को " फुर्सत " नहीं है 
और 
अमीरो को  इसकी " जरुरत " नहीं है !

----------


## ks patak

ati sunder baat kahi hai app nay mallika jee....


> कुछ सुंदर पंक्तियाँ...
> 
> किसी की मजबूरियाँ पे न हँसिये,
> कोई मजबूरियाँ ख़रीद कर नहीं लाता..!
> 
> डरिये वक़्त की मार से,
> बुरा वक़्त किसी को बताकर नही आता..! 
> 
> अकल कितनी भी तेज ह़ो,
> ...

----------


## MALLIKA

> ati sunder baat kahi hai app nay mallika jee....



सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है मित्र !

----------


## MALLIKA

एक वो दिन थे
जब नारी के वस्त्र हरण के कारण महाभारत हुई थी
.
.
.

एक ये दिन है
जब किसी नारी को पूरे वस्त्र पहनने को बोल दो, 
तो महाभारत हो जाती है!

----------


## MALLIKA

छोटा सा जीवन है, लगभग 80 वर्ष।
उसमें से आधा =40 वर्ष तो रात को बीत जाता है। 
उसका आधा=20 वर्ष बचपन और बुढ़ापे मे बीत जाता है।बचा 20 वर्ष। 

उसमें भी कभी योग, कभी वियोग, कभी पढ़ाई,कभी परीक्षा, नौकरी, व्यापार और अनेक चिन्ताएँ व्यक्ति को घेरे रखती हैँ।अब बचा ही कितना ? 
8/10 वर्ष..............उसमें भी हम शान्ति से नहीं जी सकते ? 

यदि हम थोड़ी सी सम्पत्ति के लिए झगड़ा करें, 
और फिर भी सारी सम्पत्ति यहीं छोड़ जाएँ, 
तो इतना मूल्यवान मनुष्य जीवन प्राप्त करने का क्या लाभ हुआ?

----------


## MALLIKA

> छोटा सा जीवन है, लगभग 80 वर्ष।
> उसमें से आधा =40 वर्ष तो रात को बीत जाता है। 
> उसका आधा=20 वर्ष बचपन और बुढ़ापे मे बीत जाता है।बचा 20 वर्ष। 
> 
> उसमें भी कभी योग, कभी वियोग, कभी पढ़ाई,कभी परीक्षा, नौकरी, व्यापार और अनेक चिन्ताएँ व्यक्ति को घेरे रखती हैँ।अब बचा ही कितना ? 
> 8/10 वर्ष..............उसमें भी हम शान्ति से नहीं जी सकते ? 
> 
> यदि हम थोड़ी सी सम्पत्ति के लिए झगड़ा करें, 
> और फिर भी सारी सम्पत्ति यहीं छोड़ जाएँ, 
> तो इतना मूल्यवान मनुष्य जीवन प्राप्त करने का क्या लाभ हुआ?


स्वयं विचार कीजिये :- इतना कुछ होते हुए भी, 
शब्दकोश में असंख्य शब्द होते हुए भी...मौन होना सब से बेहतर है ।

दुनिया में हजारों रंग होते हुए भी...सफेद रंग सब से बेहतर है।
खाने के लिए दुनिया भर की चीजें होते हुए भी..उपवास शरीर के लिए सबसे बेहतर है।

पर्यटन के लिए रमणीक स्थल होते हुए भी..पेड़ के नीचे ध्यान लगाना सबसे बेहतर है।
देखने के लिए इतना कुछ होते हुए भी...बंद आँखों से भीतर देखना सबसे बेहतर है।

सलाह देने वाले लोगों के होते हुए भी...अपनी आत्मा की आवाज सुनना सबसे बेहतर है।
जीवन में हजारों प्रलोभन होते हुए भी...सिद्धांतों पर जीना सबसे बेहतर है।

इंसान के अंदर जो समा जायें वो " स्वाभिमान " !
और
जो इंसान के बाहर छलक जायें वो " अभिमान " !

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया बोल हैं ... क्रेजी भी ..

----------


## MALLIKA

" हम तो मम्मी के इतने लायक बच्चे हैं कि 
जब तक मम्मी सुबह उठने के लिए न बोलें,तब तक मजाल है जो आंख भी खोल दें..!!!!"

----------


## MALLIKA

हमारे देश में ब्याह की दावत में आइस क्रीमका स्टाल किधर है 
उसे लोकेट करने के लिए बस चारों तरफ नज़र दौड़ाइए..

जिधर लोग एक दुसरे के खून के प्यासे हों समझ जाइए
मैदान ऐ जंग वही है !

----------


## MALLIKA

कोई दुनिया के सामने कितना भी  स्टाइलिश होने का दिखावा करे,

मगर अपने घर पे जब आम की गुठली खा रहा होता है तो

किसी जंगल के आदिवासी से कम नही लगता ........!!!

----------


## Aeolian

बोल बढ़िया है .. मल्लिका जी ..

----------


## MALLIKA

मानव जीवन की सबसे बड़ी भूल दुसरो की कमी को खोजना है !

----------


## Shree Ji

> मानव जीवन की सबसे बड़ी भूल दुसरो की कमी को खोजना है !


और उससे भी बड़ी भूल कमी खोजकर उसको अहसास ना कराना है

----------


## anita

> और उससे भी बड़ी भूल कमी खोजकर उसको अहसास ना कराना है



बहुत बढ़िया एक क्रेजी बोल पे दूसरा क्रेजी बोल 


बहुत बढ़िया बहुत खूब

----------


## MALLIKA

और कुछ आये ना आये, 
स्पिड ब्रेकर जहां से टुटा हुआ है वहीं से गाड़ी निकालना है, 
येह टॅलेंट तो हम सब भारतीय मे होता ही हैं।

----------


## MALLIKA

हास्य-
शिक्षक - बच्चों " घर में नही दाने अम्मा चली भुनाने " का एक उदाहरण दो..!
शिष्य- पाकिस्तान ने नेपाल को राहत सामग्री भेजी
शाबाश....बैठ जाओ

----------


## MALLIKA

कोशिश कर, हल निकलेगा।
आज नही तो, कल निकलेगा।अर्जुन के तीर सा सध,
मरूस्थल से भी जल निकलेगा।।मेहनत कर, पौधो को पानी दे,
बंजर जमीन से भी फल निकलेगा।ताकत जुटा, हिम्मत को आग दे,
फौलाद का भी बल निकलेगा।जिन्दा रख, दिल में उम्मीदों को,
गरल के समन्दर से भी गंगाजल निकलेगा।कोशिशें जारी रख कुछ कर गुजरने की,
जो है आज थमा थमा सा है, चल निकलेगा।

----------


## MALLIKA

वाह रे पैसा, तेरे कितने नाम !!!


मंदिर मे दिया जाये तो (चढ़ावा)  

स्कुल में (फ़ीस) 

शादी में दो तो (दहेज)

तलाक देने पर (गुजारा भत्ता)

आप किसी को देते हो तो ( कर्ज) 

अदालत में (जुर्माना)

सरकार लेती है तो (कर)

सेवानिवृत्त होने पे (पेंशन)

अपहर्ताओ के लिएं (फिरौती )

होटल में सेवा के लिए (टिप)

बैंक से उधार लो तो (ऋण)

श्रमिकों के लिए (वेतन)

मातहत कर्मियों के लिए (मजदूरी)

अवैध रूप से प्राप्त सेवा (रिश्वत)

और मुझे दोगे तो ( गिफ्ट )

----------


## MALLIKA

वक़्त वक़्त की बात है

आमिर खान नंगा होकर काम कर रहा है 

और

सनी लियॉन कपड़े पहन कर।

----------


## MALLIKA

हुकुमत वो ही करता है जिसका दिलो पर राज हो...!! 
वरना यूँ तो गली के मुर्गो के सर पे भी ताज होता है...!!

----------


## anita

*           पिताजी हर सुबह उम्मीदों का बस्ता रख देते थे कंधों पर**

                                                                                               माँ कुछ किताबों की जगह उनमें, थोड़ा हौसला रख देती थी रोज़*

----------


## anita

*सो जाते हैं फूटपाथ पे अख़बार बिछा कर

मज़दूर कभी नींद की गोली नहीं खाते !!*

----------


## anita

*बुरा समय आपके जीवन के उन सत्यों से सामना करवाता है, 


जिनकी आपने अच्छे समय में कभी कल्पना भी नहीं की होती है।*

----------


## anita

*जो झुकते हैं ज़िन्दगी में वो बुज़दिल नही होते


**यह हुनर होता हैं उनका हर रिश्ता निभाने का!!!*

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

एक बिहारी की तपस्या से प्रसन्न होकर भगवान उसके सामने प्रकट हुए 
और उसे अमृत देना चाहा तो उसने मनाकर दिया।


भगवान: क्यों वत्स... अमृत क्यों नहीं पी रहे।
बिहारी: वो का है अभिये खैनी खाये हैं, प्रभु।

----------


## Kamal Ji

कराची पाकिस्तान के एक रिक्शे के पीछे लिखा गया सन्देश...
आखिर यहाँ जियें तो कैसे जियें ..?
पैंट-शर्ट पहनो तो मौलवी नहीं छोडेगा...!
सलवार-कमीज पहनो तो MQM नहीं छोडेगा...!
चड्डी-बनियान पहनो तो तालिबान नहीं छोडेगा....!
और अगर नंगे घूमे तो पठान नहीं छोडेगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

ये टीवी कितने का है?

दुकानदार : 50,000/- रू.


 ग्राहक  : इतना महंगा? 
ऐसा क्या खास है?

दुकानदार : ये लाईट जाने के  बाद‪#‎AUTOMATIC ‬बंद हो जाता है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

राहुल: माँ मैंने 4 घंटे किसानो के साथ
बिताए
सोनिया: शाबास बेटा तूने क्या सीखा
राहुल: ल्या रै, एक बीडी प्या...

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

पति---" डॉक्टर साहब, मेरी बीवी के अपेंडिक्स में भयानक दर्द हो रहा है। "

डॉक्टर---" नानसेंस......! मैंने तीन साल पहले ही तुम्हारी बीवी के अपेंडिक्स को आपरेशन करके निकाल दिया था। इस संसार में ऐंसा एक भी इंसान नहीं है, जिसके दो अपेंडिक्स हों। "

पति---" ठीक......, आप की बात एकदम सही है डाक्टर साहब। लेकिन कुछ लोगों के पास दूसरी बीवी भी तो होती है। "

----------


## Shree Ji

पोस्ट नंबर 81 से लेकर 85 मुझे खाली क्यो दिखाई दे रही है ?

----------


## Aeolian

> पोस्ट नंबर 81 से लेकर 85 मुझे खाली क्यो दिखाई दे रही है ?


और ९० भी श्रीजी जी ... 




यह सूत्र भी मज़ेदार बातों के जैसा हो चला है .. 
दद्दू घुस गए सूत्र में 
मिल गया सूत्र मू* में

----------


## anita

मित्र इस तरीके के शब्द न प्रयोग करे जिन पे *** लगाना पड़े 

और भी शब्द है लिखने के लिए 

हिंदी की शब्दावली बहुत बड़ी है 





> और ९० भी श्रीजी जी ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> यह सूत्र भी मज़ेदार बातों के जैसा हो चला है .. 
> दद्दू घुस गए सूत्र में 
> मिल गया सूत्र मू* में

----------


## Shree Ji

> और ९० भी श्रीजी जी ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> यह सूत्र भी मज़ेदार बातों के जैसा हो चला है .. 
> दद्दू घुस गए सूत्र में 
> मिल गया सूत्र मू* में


बहुत खूब  .........................

----------


## MALLIKA

एक बार संयुक्त राष्ट्र में कश्मीर को ले कर चर्चा चल रही थी।

एक भारतीय प्रवक्ता बोलने के लिए खड़ा हुआ। 
अपना पक्ष रखने से पहले उसने ऋषि कश्यप की एक बहुत पुरानी कहानी सुनाने की अनुमति माँगी। अनुमति मिलने के बाद भारतीय प्रवक्ता ने अपनी बात शुरू की...

" एक बार महर्षि कश्यप, जिनके नाम पर आज कश्मीर का नाम पड़ा है, घूमते-घूमते कश्मीर पहुंच गए।

वहाँ उन्होंने एक सुन्दर झील देखी तो उस झील में उनका नहाने का मन हुआ।

उन्होंने अपने कपड़े उतारे और झील में नहाने चले गए।

जब वो नहा कर बाहर निकले, तो उनके कपड़े वहाँ से गायब मिले।

दरअसल, उनके कपड़े किसी पाकिस्तानी ने चुरा लिये थे..."

इतने में पाकिस्तानी प्रवक्ता चीख पड़ा और बोला:
" क्या बकवास कर रहे हो? उस समय तो 'पाकिस्तान' था ही नहीं !!! "

भारतीय प्रवक्ता मुस्कुराया और बोला:

" और ये पाकिस्तानी कहते हैं कि कश्मीर इनका है !!! " 


इतना सुनते ही... पूरा संयुक्त राष्ट्र सभा ठहाकों की गूंज से भर उठा।।


एक हिन्दुस्तानी होने के नाते यह वाकया मुझे बहुत पसंद आया।

----------


## sajan love

बहुत मज़ेदार और जानकारी युक्त सुत्र है 
सुत्रधार को हार्दिक बधाई

----------


## MALLIKA

................

----------


## anita

*उदास रहता है मौहल्लें में बारिश का पानी आजकल..
सुना है कागजों के नाव बनाने वाले बच्चे अब बड़े हो गए ||*

----------


## Aeolian

> *उदास रहता है मौहल्लें में बारिश का पानी आजकल..
> सुना है कागजों के नाव बनाने वाले बच्चे अब बड़े हो गए ||*




अहाहा ...
यह पानी का दर्द नहीं .. सचमुच में इलेक्टॉनिक इक्विपमेंट्स ने बच्चों की मस्ती छीन ली है .. सब अकेले से हो गए हैं ..

----------


## MALLIKA

इण्डिया दुनिया का ऐसा देश है जहां 
80% अंक पाने वाला बेरोजगार घूम सकता है 
और 40% से भी कम अंक पाने वाला 
आरक्षण के माध्यम से डाक्टर या जज बन सकता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

भारत दुनिया का ऐसा देश है, 
जहाँ बाहरी घुसपैठियों का घर बैठे राशन कार्ड और वोटर कार्ड बन जाते है
 लेकिन इन सब के लिए चक्कर काटते काटते 
अपने देश के आम नागरिक की चप्पल घिस जाती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

भारत दुनिया ऐसा देश है 
जहां पांचवी पास आदमी एक
स्कूल का चपरासी तो नही बन सकता 
लेकिन नेता बन सकता है !

----------


## Shree Ji

सच कह रहे हो 
पर बदलाव शुरू हो चूका है

----------


## MALLIKA

भारत दुनिया का ऐसा देश है 
जहां के इतिहास मे भगतसिंह को आतंकवादी 
और भारत पर हमला करने वाले 
अकबर और सिकन्दर को महान बताया गया है !

----------


## MALLIKA

भारत दुनिया का ऐसा देश है 
जहां के सेकुलर नेता ऐसे है, 
जो आतंकवादियों को सम्मान देते है 
और राष्ट्रवादीयों को गालियां देते है

----------


## MALLIKA

भारत ऐसा देश है जहां 
हिरन का शिकार करने पर कडी सजा का प्रावधान है 
लेकिन गौमाता जिसे हिन्दू मां मानते है 
की हत्या पर सब्सिडी दी जाती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

भारत ऐसा देश है, 
जहाँ आतंकवादियों और बलात्कारियों के 
मानवाधिकारो के लिए लड़ने वाले मिल जाते है. 
लेकिन आतंकवादियों के हमलों में मरने वालों के लिए 
कोई मानवाधिकार की बात नहीं करता !

----------


## MALLIKA

भारत दुनिया का एकमात्र ऐसा देश है 
जिसमें सरहद पर तैनात सिपाही को 
एकसाल तक छुट्टी नहीं मिलती
लेकिन जेल में बंद संजय दत्त को 
हर 2 महीने से पैरोल पर छुट्टी मिल जाती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*महान विचार
*" मैं आपसे शादी करना चाहती हूँ "-एक विदेशी महिला ने विवेकानंद से कहा
विवेकानंद ने पूछा-" क्यों देवी पर मैं तो ब्रह्मचारी हूँ ?"

महिला ने जवाब दिया-" क्योंकि मुझे आपके जैसा ही एक पुत्र चाहिए, 
जो पूरी दुनिया में मेरा नाम रौशन करे 
और वो केवल आपसे शादी करके ही मिल सकता है मुझे "

विवेकानंद कहते हैं ! -" इसका और एक उपाय है "

विदेशी महिला पूछती है-" क्या ?"
विवेकानंद ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा-" आप मुझे ही अपना पुत्र मान लीजिये और आप मेरी माँ बन जाइए 
ऐसे में आपको मेरे जैसा पुत्र भी मिल जाएगा 
और मुझे अपना ब्रह्मचर्य भी नही तोड़ना पड़ेगा
"महिला हतप्रभ होकर विवेकानंद को ताकने लगी और रोने लग गयी, ये होती है महान आत्माओ की विचार धारा ।" पूरे समुंद्र का पानी भी एक जहाज को नहीं डुबा सकता, 
जब तक पानी को जहाज अन्दर न आने दे। 
इसी तरह दुनिया का कोई भी नकारात्मक विचार आपको नीचे नहीं गिरा सकता, 
जब तक आप उसे अपने अंदर आने की अनुमति न दें। "

----------


## Aeolian

हाँ .. बढ़िया हैं ..

----------


## MALLIKA

मिली थी जिंदगी किसी के काम आने के लिए, 
पर वक़्त बीत रहा है कागज के टुकड़े कमाने के लिए।

----------


## MALLIKA

सोते हुए अभिषेक के बालों में उँगलियाँ फेरते हुए ऐश्वर्या सोच रही थी-

फ्लॉप है तो क्या हुआ, कम से कम जेल तो नहीं जायेगा।

----------


## MALLIKA

सामान्य भारतीय के लिए भारत का कोई भी सरकारी विभाग शाम को 5 बजे बंद हो जाता हैं। 
अदालत में तो आम आदमी की मर्जी की कोई जगह होती ही नही। 
लेकिन सलमान खान के लिए शाम 7.30 बजे तक अदालत चालू रही पुलिस बेठी रही। 

एक ही दिन में सब हो गया। मेरा विरोध सलमान खान से नही हैं। विरोध उस सरकारी व्यवस्था से हैं।
 जो एक गरीब और अमीर के बीच अंतर पैदा करती हैं।
सलमान खान को सजा होने पर मीडिया ने 13 मिनटों में बता दिया की...

1 सजा सुन सलमान रो पड़े
2 सलमान की माँ बेहोश हो गई
3 सलमान के बहन और भाई रुआंसे हो गए
4 सलमान की सजा पर फ़िल्म इंडस्ट्री के दिग्गजों की क्या प्रतिक्रिया है
5 सलमान के जेल जाने से किस निर्देशक निर्माता को कितना नुकसान होगा.....आदि...आदि...

लेकिन पुरे 13 सालों में वो ये नहीं खोज पाया की...

1 मरने वाले लोग कौन थे,कहाँ से थे
2 इन सालों में उनकी माएँ जिन्दा बची या मर गई
3 उनके भाई बहनो के मन में मरने वालों की कोई याद बची है या वो भी मर गई
4 उनके बीवी बच्चे किन कठिनाइयों का सामना करते हुए दिन गुजार रहे है
5 आजादी के 67 सालों के बाद भी लोग फुटपाथ पर रात गुजारने को क्यों विवश है

क्या मीडिया इतनी सतही पत्रकारिता करने के बदले
समाज से विशेष सम्मान सुविधाएं और संरक्षण चाहता है ?
धिक्कार् है आज की पत्रकारिता पर...

----------


## MALLIKA

सलमान को जितनी जल्दी बेल मिल गयी 
उतनी जल्दी को आम आदमी को बेल का शरबत भी नहीं मिलता !:p::p::p:

----------


## Shree Ji

सब के सब बिके हुए है 
सब चैनल वाले अपना धंधा बनाए हुए है पत्रकारिता को

----------


## MALLIKA

कोई टोपी तो कोई अपनी पगड़ी बेच देता है
मिले अगर भाव अच्छा तो जज भी कुर्सी बेच देता हैतवायफ फिर भी अच्छी है के वो सीमित है कोठे तक
पुलिस वाला तो चौराहे पर वर्दी बेच देता हैजला दी जाती है ससुराल में अक्सर वही बेटी
के जिस बेटी की खातिर बाप किडनी बेच देता हैकोई मासूम लड़की प्यार में कुर्बान है जिस पर
बनाकर वीडियो उसका, वो प्रेमी बेच देता हैये कलयुग है, कोई भी चीज़ नामुमकिन नहीं इसमें
कली, फल फूल, पेड़ पौधे सब माली बेच देता हैकिसी ने प्यार में दिल हारा तो क्यूँ हैरत है लोगों को
युद्धिष्ठिर तो जुए में अपनी पत्नी बेच देता है
धन से बेशक गरीब रहो पर दिल से रहना धनवान
अक्सर झोपडी पे लिखा होता है "सुस्वागतम" और महल वाले लिखते है "कुत्ते से सावधान"!!

----------


## MALLIKA

-लड़कियां भाव खा रही हैं..
---लडके धोखा खा रहे हैं..
------पुलिस रिश्वत खा रही है़..
---------नेता माल खा रहे हैं..
-------------किसान जहर खा रहे हैं..
----------------जवान गोली खा रहे हैं..
-------------------बेरोज़गार धक्के खा रहे हैं ..
-----------------------कौन कहता है कि भारत भूखा मर रहा है...?

----------


## MALLIKA

एक रस्सी है 
जिसका एक सिरा ख्वाहिशों ने पकड़ रखा है 
और दूसरा औकात ने 
इसी खींचातानी का नाम "ज़िंदगी" है !

----------


## MALLIKA

> सब के सब बिके हुए है 
> सब चैनल वाले अपना धंधा बनाए हुए है पत्रकारिता को


असली समस्या तो आज न्यूज़ पेपर वालो के लिए थी 
कि किसकी खबर छापे---- "जेल" की "बेल" की या "गेल" की !:p:

----------


## Shree Ji

जिंदगी से बड़े नाराज लग रहे हो

----------


## MALLIKA

भाई (सलमान),
अम्मा (जयललिता),
बापू (आशाराम) 
सभी को कानून के शिकंजे में फँसते देख
मायावती ने अपने नाम से 'बहन' हटाने की अर्जी दे दी है !:o:

----------


## MALLIKA

सत्संग उसी संत का बढ़िया रहता है, 
जिसके पंडाल में गर्म पकोड़े, जलेबी और अदरक वाली चाय मिले। 
वरना ज्ञान तो अब WhatsApp पर भी बंटता है।

----------


## MALLIKA

> जिंदगी से बड़े नाराज लग रहे हो


कटाक्ष को मज़ाक
और मज़ाक को कटाक्ष समझोगे 
तो ज़िन्दगी हमेशा दिक्कत में रहेगी।

----------


## MALLIKA

यदि आप फूलों पे सो रहे है तो ये आपकी फर्स्ट नाइट है
और यदि फूल आप पर सो रहे है तो ये आप की लास्ट नाइट है l
*कड़वा सच*

----------


## MALLIKA

*अजब तेरी दुनिया------गज़ब तेरा खेल*मोमबत्ती जलाकर मुर्दों को याद करना
और मोमबत्ती बुझाकर जन्मदिन मनाना !

----------


## MALLIKA

*क्या विडम्बना है हमारे देश की*
फ़ूलन देवी डाकू होकर भी चुनाव जीत गई थी
और किरन बेदी पुलिस वाली होकर भी हार गई

----------


## MALLIKA

कभी कभी मेरे दिल में ख्याल आता है 
कि दिमाग होते हुए भी ख्याल दिल में क्यों आता है ?:(:

----------


## MALLIKA

एअरहोस्टेस को अगर ' हवाई सुंदरी' कहा जाता है, 
तो नर्स को 'दवाई सुंदरी' क्यों नही कहा जाता  है ?

----------


## MALLIKA

दुनिया में केवल 3 ही लोग ऐसे हैं
जिनकी बातों को औरतें ध्यान से सुनती हैं
और ईमानदारी से उनका कहना भी मानती हैं

1. दर्ज़ी 
2. फोटोग्राफ़र 
3. ब्यूटीपार्लर वाली 

बाकी तो वो किसी के बाप की भी नहीं सुनती !:p:

----------


## Shree Ji

> दुनिया में केवल 3 ही लोग ऐसे हैं
> जिनकी बातों को औरतें ध्यान से सुनती हैं
> और ईमानदारी से उनका कहना भी मानती हैं
> 
> 1. दर्ज़ी 
> 2. फोटोग्राफ़र 
> 3. ब्यूटीपार्लर वाली 
> 
> बाकी तो वो किसी के बाप की भी नहीं सुनती !:p:


बहुत अच्छे .......................... .

----------


## MALLIKA

'नीयत' कितनी भी अच्छी हो 
दुनिया आपको आपके 'दिखावे' से जानती है !

और 

'दिखावा' कितना ही अच्छा हो
'ऊपरवाला' आपको 'नीयत' से पहचानता है !:o:

----------


## MALLIKA

कुछ लड़कियां हैण्डसम पति के लिए
सोलह सोमवार के व्रत रखती हैं 
और उनके पति को देख के लगता है 
शिव जी सोलह के सोलह सोमवार छुट्टी पर थे।

----------


## MALLIKA

AC डेढ़ टन का लगा लो या दो टन का.
जो मजा बचपन मे घरवालों के साथ छत पर सोने मे आता था
उसका कोई मुक़ाबला नहीं !!

----------


## MALLIKA

हाँलाकि किसी की माँ ने भी तंत्र विद्या नहीं सीखी,


मगर जिस पर उनका बेटा फ़िदा होता है 
माँ एक नजर में बता देती है कि ये 'चुड़ैल' है !:p:

----------


## MALLIKA

डेट और तारीख में फर्क:
दिल्ली, मुंबई और कलकत्ता के लड़के डेट पर जाते हैं
और
मेरठ,मुजफ्फरनगर,बा  गपत और गाजियाबाद के लड़के तारीख पर !

----------


## MALLIKA

अगर कुत्तों का टीवी चैनल होता
तो सोचिए उसमें सीरियल्स के नाम कैसे होते ???
1. यहां मैं घर-घर भौंकी !!!

2. काट खाना साथिया !!!

3. अगले जनम मोहे पिल्ला ही कीजो !!!

4. मैं कुतिया तेरे आंगन की !!!

5. ये कुत्ता क्या कहलाता है !!!

6. एक हजारों में मेरी कुतिया है!!!

7. अफसर कुतिया !!!

8. D.O.G !!!

9. इस कुत्ते को क्या नाम दू !!!

10. बडे कुत्ते लगते है !!!

11. कुत्ता, कुतिया और हम !!!

12. डांस कुकुरिया डांस !!!

13. पवित्र पिलिया !!!

14. कुतिया वधु !!!

15. जर्मन स्फ़र्ड का उल्टा चश्मा !!!

----------और आखरी में-------

16. कुत्ते वही, कुतिया नई...!!!

----------


## MALLIKA

मुसलमान स्कूलो मे कुरान पढा सकते है
ईसाई बाईबल पढा सकते हैँ
लेकिन भारत में हिन्दू वेद. गीता, रामायण की धार्मिक शिक्षा नही !!
सेक्युलरिजम का नंगा नाच !

----------


## MALLIKA

पाकिस्तान ने कश्मीरी पंडितों को कश्मीर में बसाये जाने का विरोध किया है....

नंगा आदमी दूसरे के कपड़ो के डिज़ाइन में खामी निकाले 

ये अच्छा नहीं लगता पर पाकिस्तान से सुधरने की उम्मीद कम ही है

----------


## MALLIKA

मैनें आज तक शंकर छाप तंबाकू, गणेश छाप बीडी, लक्ष्मी छाप पटाखे और जय माँ अम्बे झटका मीट बिकते देखी है 
लेकिन, आज तक मेनें अल्लाह छाप गुटका, खुदा बीडी और जीसस छाप तंबाकू बिकते नहीं देखा,


ऐसा क्यों ?



कोई ढंग का जबाब हो तो जरूर बताना !

----------


## MALLIKA

झांसी की रानी लक्ष्मीबाई ने ये कभी सपने मेँ भी नहीँ सोचा होगा 
कि उनकी वीरता करीना के ठुमकोँ के आगे फीकी पङ जाएगी !

----------


## MALLIKA

भगतसिँह और चंद्रशेखर आजाद क्या जानते थे कि उनकी Pistol
की गोली से ज्यादा प्रभाव सनी लियोन की चोली का होगा !

----------


## MALLIKA

चंद्रगुप्त महान ये कहाँ जानते थे कि 
असली सम्मान हिँदुस्तान मेँ शाहरुखऔर आमिर जैसे खानोँ को मिलेगा !

----------


## MALLIKA

श्री कृष्ण और देवादीदेव महादेव भूल गये थे 
कि कल के भगवान सचिन ही बन जाएँगे !

----------


## MALLIKA

> झांसी की रानी लक्ष्मीबाई ने ये कभी सपने मेँ भी नहीँ सोचा होगा 
> कि उनकी वीरता करीना के ठुमकोँ के आगे फीकी पङ जाएगी !





> भगतसिँह और चंद्रशेखर आजाद क्या जानते थे कि उनकी Pistol
> की गोली से ज्यादा प्रभाव सनी लियोन की चोली का होगा !





> चंद्रगुप्त महान ये कहाँ जानते थे कि 
> असली सम्मान हिँदुस्तान मेँ शाहरुखऔर आमिर जैसे खानोँ को मिलेगा !





> श्री कृष्ण और देवादीदेव महादेव भूल गये थे 
> कि कल के भगवान सचिन ही बन जाएँगे !


क्या ये ही भारत का सम्मान है ???
क्या इसे ही कहते हिँदुस्तान हैँ ???

----------


## MALLIKA

जब विदेशी स्टेटस सिंबल हो 
और
स्वदेशी चीप लगे तो ..................देश आगे कैसे बढे !

----------


## MALLIKA

जब नहाने के बाद deoलगाना जरुरी और
भगवान के सामने सर झुकना बोरिंग लगे !
तो देश आगे कैसे बढे ?

----------


## MALLIKA

भारत  मे 2 व्यंग बडे प्रचलित है !
कानून सबके लिए बराबर है !
ओर 
आंतकवाद का कोई धर्म नहीं है !

----------


## MALLIKA

जब छोटे थे हम, जोर से रोते थे..
जो पसंद होता, उसे पाने के लिए..

आज बड़े है, तो चुपके से रोते है..
जो पसंद है, उसे भुलाने के लिए !

----------


## ADORABLE

*सारे जहाँ से अच्छा है इंडिया हमारा*
*हम भेड़-बकरी इसके यह गड़ेरिया हमारा*
*
*
*
*
*सत्ता की खुमारी में, आज़ादी सो रही है*
*हड़ताल क्यों है इसकी पड़ताल हो रही है*
*लेकर के कर्ज़ खाओ यह फर्ज़ है तुम्हारा*
*सारे जहाँ से अच्छा है इंडिया हमारा !*
*
*
*
*
*चोरों व घूसखोरों पर नोट बरसते हैं*
*ईमान के मुसाफिर राशन को तरशते हैं*
*वोटर से वोट लेकर वे कर गए किनारा*
*सारे जहाँ से अच्छा है इंडिया हमारा !*
*
*
*
*
*जब अंतरात्मा का मिलता है हुक्म काका*
*तब राष्ट्रीय पूँजी पर वे डालते हैं डाका*
*इनकम बहुत ही कम है होता नहीं गुज़ारा*
*सारे जहाँ से अच्छा है इंडिया हमारा !*
*
*
*
*
*हिन्दी के भक्त हैं हम, जनता को यह जताते*
*लेकिन सुपुत्र अपना कांवेंट में पढ़ाते*
*बन जाएगा कलक्टर देगा हमें सहारा*
*सारे जहाँ से अच्छा है इंडिया हमारा !*
*
*
*
*
*फ़िल्मों पे फिदा लड़के, फैशन पे फिदा लड़की*
*मज़बूर मम्मी-पापा, पॉकिट में भारी कड़की*
*बॉबी को देखा जबसे बाबू हुए अवारा*
*सारे जहाँ से अच्छा है इंडिया हमारा !*
*
*
*
*
*जेवर उड़ा के बेटा, मुम्बई को भागता है*
*ज़ीरो है किंतु खुद को हीरो से नापता है*
*स्टूडियो में घुसने पर गोरखा ने मारा*
*सारे जहाँ से अच्छा है इंडिया हमारा !!!*

----------


## ADORABLE

*एक औरत के सरल प्रश्न जो आपके दिल को छू लेगें ..
**------------------------**
देह मेरी , हल्दी तुम्हारे नाम की ।
हथेली मेरी , मेहंदी तुम्हारे नाम की ।*
*सिर मेरा , चुनरी तुम्हारे नाम की ।
मांग मेरी , सिन्दूर तुम्हारे नाम का ।*
*माथा मेरा , बिंदिया तुम्हारे नाम की ।
नाक मेरी , नथनी तुम्हारे नाम की ।*
*गला मेरा , मंगलसूत्र तुम्हारे नाम का ।
कलाई मेरी , चूड़ियाँ तुम्हारे नाम की ।*
*पाँव मेरे , महावर तुम्हारे नाम की ।
उंगलियाँ मेरी , बिछुए तुम्हारे नाम के ।*
*बड़ों की चरण-वंदना मै करूँ ,
और 'सदा-सुहागन' का आशीष तुम्हारे नाम का ।*
*और तो और - करवाचौथ/बड़मावस के व्रत भी तुम्हारे नाम के ।
यहाँ तक कि कोख मेरी/ खून मेरा/ दूध मेरा, और बच्चा ?
बच्चा तुम्हारे नाम का ।*
*घर के दरवाज़े पर लगी, 'नेम-प्लेट' तुम्हारे नाम की ।
और तो और - मेरे अपने नाम के सम्मुख लिखा गोत्र भी मेरा नहीं,
तुम्हारे नाम का ।*
*सब कुछ तो
तुम्हारे नाम का... नम्रता से पूछती हूँ :
आखिर तुम्हारे पास... क्या है मेरे नाम का?*

----------


## ADORABLE

*" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!**

 जब घड़ी एक आध के पास होती थी , और समय सबके पास होता था !!!*

----------


## ADORABLE

*" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!

फिल्मों में हीरोइन को पैसे कम मिलते थे,  पर कपड़े वो पूरे पहनती थी !!!*

----------


## ADORABLE

*" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!*

*लोग पैदल चलते थे , और पदयात्रा करते थे, पर पदयात्रा पद पाने के लिये नहीं होती थी!!!*

----------


## ADORABLE

*" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!**

साईकिल होती थी , जो चार रोटी में चालीस का एवरेज देती थी !!!*

----------


## ADORABLE

*" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!**

चिट्ठी पत्री का जमाना था,  पत्रों मे व्याकरण अशुद्ध होती थी, पर आचरण शुद्ध हुआ करता थे !!!*

----------


## ADORABLE

*" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!
**
शादी में घर की औरतें खाना बनाती थी, और बाहर की औरतें नाचती थी, 
अब घर की औरतें नाचती हैं, और बाहर की औरते खाना बनाती है !!!*

----------


## ADORABLE

> *" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!**
> 
>  जब घड़ी एक आध के पास होती थी , और समय सबके पास होता था !!!*





> *" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!
> 
> फिल्मों में हीरोइन को पैसे कम मिलते थे,  पर कपड़े वो पूरे पहनती थी !!!*





> *" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!*
> 
> *लोग पैदल चलते थे , और पदयात्रा करते थे, पर पदयात्रा पद पाने के लिये नहीं होती थी!!!*





> *" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!**
> 
> साईकिल होती थी , जो चार रोटी में चालीस का एवरेज देती थी !!!*





> *" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!**
> 
> चिट्ठी पत्री का जमाना था,  पत्रों मे व्याकरण अशुद्ध होती थी, पर आचरण शुद्ध हुआ करता थे !!!*





> *" वो भी क्या दिन थे "...!
> **
> शादी में घर की औरतें खाना बनाती थी, और बाहर की औरतें नाचती थी, 
> अब घर की औरतें नाचती हैं, और बाहर की औरते खाना बनाती है !!!*



* सोचो क्या खोया,  और क्या पाया.. !!!*

----------


## Aeolian

बड़ी पुरानी बातें याद कर के आये हैं आप अडोरेबल जी .. बढ़िया हैं .

----------


## anita

> * सोचो क्या खोया,  और क्या पाया.. !!!*



सही बात है जी 

बहुत कुछ खो दिया है 

जिन्दगी की भाग दोड़ में 

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका पुरानी यादे ताज़ा हो गयी

----------


## MALLIKA

" भेलवाले को जब जल्दी से एक प्लेट भेल देने के लिए कहा 
तो वो बोला ‪भेल‬ है मेमसाहब ‪बेल‬ नहीं
थोड़ा सब्र करो, टाइम लगता है "

----------


## Shree Ji

बिलकुल ठीक फ़रमाया हमारे बेल देने वालो को भेल देने वाले से कुछ सीखना चाहिए

----------


## MALLIKA

लड़का लड़की से - तुझमें रब दिखता है यारा मैं क्या करुं ।।।
.
.
.
.
.
लड़की- चल जल्दी कर अभी बहुत भक्त लाइन में है।।।

----------


## MALLIKA

आज मुझे एक नया अनुभव हुआ
अपने मोबाइल से अपना ही नंबर लगाकर देखा, आवाज
आयी
The Number You Have Call Is Busy.....
फिर ध्यान आया किसी ने क्या खुब कहा है....
औरो से मिलने मे दुनिया मस्त है पर,
खुद से मिलने की सारी लाइने व्यस्त है ..

----------


## Aeolian

क्रेजी कम और पकाऊ बोल अधिक हो रहे हैं मल्लिका जी ..
संभालिये सूत्र को .. यह झुकता जा रहा मजेदार बातों की तरफ ...

----------


## anita

*उसने पूछा क्या चल रहा है आजकल... 

हमने भी कह दिया..सिर्फ साँसे......!!!*

----------


## anita

*बरसों से कायम है इश्क़ अपने उसूलों पर,

ये कल भी तकलीफ देता था ये आज भी तकलीफ देता है.*

----------


## anita

*फुर्सत मिले तो जो दिल मे है वो कह देना....

रिश्तो मे इतनी खामोशी अच्छी नही होती...!!*

----------


## Shree Ji

> *फुर्सत मिले तो जो दिल मे है वो कह देना....
> 
> रिश्तो मे इतनी खामोशी अच्छी नही होती...!!*


बहुत खूब 
खामोशी की भी अपनी ही एक जुबान होती है जरूरी नहीं प्यार बोल कर ही जताया जाये

----------


## Aeolian

कुछ नए बोल पढ़  कर अच्छा लगा ...
बढ़िया है ..

----------


## Aeolian

किसी की गलती खोजना ..दुनिया में सबसे सरल कार्य है ..
यह कार्य मुझे बखूबी आता है ..


आलोचनाओं से घबरा कर मुख मोड़ना या फिर आलोचकों से दुर्व्यवहार करना .. दुनिया का सबसे निकृष्ट कार्य है .
आलोचनाओं को सहज भाव से स्वीकारते हुए अपनी त्रुटियों को सुधारते रहना ..  दुनिया का सबसे महान कार्य है ..


अब देखना है कि कौन निकृष्ट कार्य करता है और कौन महान कार्य !!!

----------


## kamalk718

आदरणीय मलिका जी 
*
वाकही  में अच्छा नहीं,  बहुत ही अच्छा लिखा है और इसमें इतनी पवितरता के साथ लिखा है की इसकी जितनी भी तारीफ किया जाए काम है * 





> पहली कक्षा की टीचर मिस नीलम (आयु 28 वर्ष) को अपने एक स्टुडेंट से कुछ परेशानी हो रही थी |
> मिस नीलम ने बच्चे से पूछा "तुम्हे क्या प्रॉब्लम हे "
> 
> बच्चे ने उत्तर दिया "में पहली कक्षा के हिसाब से अधिक स्मार्ट हूँ |
> मेरी बहिन तीसरी कक्षा में हे जबकि मुझे लगता हे में उससे अधिक स्मार्ट हूँ |
> इसलिए मुझे भी तीसरी कक्षा में ही होना चाहिए |"
> 
> मिस नीलम बच्चे को लेकर प्रिंसिपल के पास जाती हे और सारी बात बताती हे | 
> प्रिंसिपल कहती हे की वह बच्चे से कुछ प्रश्न पूछेगी यदि बच्चे ने एक भी प्रश्न का गलत उत्तर दिया तो उसको पिछली कक्षा में जाना होगा और अनुशासित रहना होगा |
> ...

----------


## kamalk718

जिंदगी अच्छा पल वो है जब आप कहे ......"मै ठीक हूँ.........!!
और आपका दोस्त एक पल आपकी आँखों में देखे और कहे 
" चल बता बात क्या है......????"

----------


## MALLIKA

> जिंदगी अच्छा पल वो है जब आप कहे ......"मै ठीक हूँ.........!!
> और आपका दोस्त एक पल आपकी आँखों में देखे और कहे 
> " चल बता बात क्या है......????"


 बहुत बढ़िया मित्र !

----------


## kamalk718

जिंदगी का  अच्छा पल वो है जब आप कहे ......"मै ठीक हूँ.........!!
और आपका दोस्त एक पल आपकी आँखों में देखे और कहे 
" चल बता बात क्या है......????"

----------


## kamalk718

शुक्रिया मल्लिका जी

----------


## kamalk718

मल्लिका जी 
बहुत बढ़िया ............!! मै तो आप के लिखे हुए क्रेजी बोल पहली बार पढ़ रहा हूँ 
मुझे तो बहुत ही अच्छा लग रहा है की आप के व्यंग में भी एक शैली है जो की सरल है और सब को समझ में आने वाली बाते है ......................!

.................................पिता के सख्त होने के कारण
                                              ही
                                  आज हम कमजोर नहीं है.......................................

----------


## MALLIKA

बिजली की लगातार कटौती के कारण उत्तर प्रदेश में मोबाइल नहीं हो पा रहे चार्ज, 
IIN  ( idea ) के सभी बच्चों को समय से पहले छुट्टीयां !

----------


## MALLIKA

लड़कों का दिल मंदिर की तरह होता है पवित्र और सच्चा
इसीलिए तो जब लड़के I Love You कहते हैं तो लड़कियां चप्पल उतार लेती हैं !

----------


## MALLIKA

एक डॉक्टर का सवाल- टूथ ब्रश कितने समय बाद रिटायर किया जाता है।

चाइनीज- एक हफ्ता
ब्रिटिश- एक महीना 
अमेरीकन- तीन महीने

भारतीय- इंडिया में तो टूथ ब्रश कभी भी रिटायर नहीं होता।

डॉक्टर – वो कैसे?

भारतीय- इंडिया में टूथ ब्रश सब से पहले दांत साफ करने के काम आता है, 
फिर हेयर कलर करने के काम आता है, 
उसके बाद मशीन की सफाई के काम आता है और जब उसक
बाल गिर जाते है तो पाजामें में नाड़ा डालने के काम आता है।

----------


## MALLIKA

पहले लोग 'नेट' से मछलियाँ फँसाते थे ,
अब जमाना ये आया है जहाँ लड़के 'नेट' से लड़कियाँ फँसाते हैं !

----------


## MALLIKA

आदमी इतना रहम दिल होता है कि उसे 40साल की औरत भी 'हॉट' लगती है ,

वहीं लड़कियां इतनी बुरी होती हैं कि उन्हें 35साल का लड़का भी 'अंकल' लगता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

बहुत सुंदर बात
-------------------
रेस में जीतने वाले घोड़े को तो पता भी नही होता कि जीत वास्तव में क्या है , 
वो तो अपने मालिक द्वारा दी गई तकलिफ कि वजह से ही दौड़ता है , 
इसलिए यदि आपके जीवन मे कभी कोई तकलीफ आए ,
तो समझ लेना कि आपका मालिक आपको जिताना चाहता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

लगता है उपरवाला भी हॉलीवुड फिल्म बनाने के चक्कर में है !

Earthquake
 Earthquake Returns
 Earthquake Returns -2

----------


## MALLIKA

बचपन मे वो भी क्या दिन थे, 
जब कोई रिश्तेदार 10 रुपये दे जाता था,

और मां 8 रुपये TDS काटकर 2 रुपये वापस कर दिया करती थी !

----------


## Shree Ji

कई दिन के बाद अच्छे बोल पढ़ने को मिले

----------


## MALLIKA

भई उ प्र की कई परेशानियां हैं,यहाँ 70% पापा 
अपने बच्चों के सवालों का जवाब इसलिए नही दे पाते 
क्योकि मुंह में भरा मसाला थूकने को उठना पड़ता है।

----------


## MALLIKA

दो छात्र रात में पढ़ते हुए 
पहला - कितने बजे हैं यार.???दूसरा छात्र उठा और एक पत्थर सामने वाले गर्ल्स  होस्टल में दे मारा..
उधर से एक लड़की बाहर आई और बोली-

 " कमीनो ! अब तो सो जाओ, रात के दो बज रहे है " !

----------


## MALLIKA

> कई दिन के बाद अच्छे बोल पढ़ने को मिले



ज्ञान की  " गंगा " बह रही है !
आते रहा कीजिये !

----------


## Shree Ji

> दो छात्र रात में पढ़ते हुए 
> पहला - कितने बजे हैं यार.???दूसरा छात्र उठा और एक पत्थर सामने वाले गर्ल्स  होस्टल में दे मारा..
> उधर से एक लड़की बाहर आई और बोली-
> 
>  " कमीनो ! अब तो सो जाओ, रात के दो बज रहे है " !


ये तो वाकई ज्ञान वाली बात है सामने गर्ल्स हास्टल और यार लोग पदाई भी करते है

----------


## Aeolian

समय की जानकारी का बढ़िया उपाय है मल्लिका जी ..


बढ़िया है ..



> दो छात्र रात में पढ़ते हुए 
> पहला - कितने बजे हैं यार.???दूसरा छात्र उठा और एक पत्थर सामने वाले गर्ल्स  होस्टल में दे मारा..
> उधर से एक लड़की बाहर आई और बोली-
> 
>  " कमीनो ! अब तो सो जाओ, रात के दो बज रहे है " !

----------


## MALLIKA

वो तो medical Science पर लडकियों का जोर नहीं चलता 
वरना , वे तो Dispirin भी लेने जायें तो कहे 
 “ भैया इसमें और कोई color दिखाओ ना " !

----------


## MALLIKA

सलमान खान ने न्यायपालिका में इतने छेद कर दिए कि 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
मीडिया भी कन्फ्यूज हो गयी कि जेल कहाँ से मिली और बेल कहाँ से ll

----------


## Shree Ji

> सलमान खान ने न्यायपालिका में इतने छेद कर दिए कि 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> मीडिया भी कन्फ्यूज हो गयी कि जेल कहाँ से मिली और बेल कहाँ से ll


वाह अद्भुत अब तक का सबसे बेहतरीन

----------


## MALLIKA

पति और पत्नी में से घर में किसकी चलती है 
ये किसके हाथ में रिमोट है, देखकर पता लगाया जा सकता है ।

----------


## MALLIKA

महँगी से महँगी घड़ी पहन कर देख ली,
 फिर भी वक़्त कभी मेरे हिसाब से ना चला !

----------


## MALLIKA

स्याही थोड़ी कम पड़ गई-----------------
वर्ना किस्मत तो अपनी भी खूबसूरत लिखी गई थी >>>>>>>>>>> ( लिंक  )

----------


## MALLIKA

स्याही थोड़ी कम पड़ गई-----------------
वर्ना किस्मत तो अपनी भी खूबसूरत लिखी गई थी

MALLIKA 
कांस्य सदस्य



Join Date Sep 2010
Location नवाबो का शहर
प्रविष्टियाँ  5,067

----------


## MALLIKA

ये धरती भी , आज कल लोगो के " मन " की तरह हो गयी है 


कब , कहा , " डोल "  जाये कुछ पता ही नहीं चलता !

----------


## MALLIKA

पहले सलमान और अब जयललिता रिहा 

कानून के हाथ लम्बे भले ही हो पर 
चूडिया पूरे हाथो में पहन रखी है।

----------


## MALLIKA

कड़वा सच
-------------------
गरीब से करीब का रिश्ता भी छुपाते है लोग
और
अमीरो से दूर का रिश्ता भी बढ़ा-चढ़ा कर बताते है लोग !

----------


## MALLIKA

जिन्दगी एक बात याद रखना
लड़ना, रूठना, मनाना, झगड़ना, मारना, पीटना,या पिटना
लेकिन कभी एक दुसरे से बात करना बंद मत करना
क्योंकि 
बात बंद कर देने से समझौते के रास्ते बंद हो जाते है।

----------


## MALLIKA

जिसने सिगरेट बनाई उसने कभी सपने मे भी नहीँ सोचा होगा कि,

भारत मे सिगरेट को दवा के रूप में प्रयोग किया जायेगा।
.
.
यहाँ आधे लोग खाना खाने के बाद उसे पचाने के लिए सिगरेट को " लवण भास्कर चूर्ण " कि तरह लेते है
.
.
और बाकी आधे तो सुबह उठकर प्रेशर बनाने के लिए इसको " कायमचूर्ण " कि तरह इस्तेमाल करते है...........!!

----------


## MALLIKA

केवल दो सौ रुपए की रिश्वत के लिए बेचारे हवलदार को उस महिला पर " ईंट-प्रहार " करना पड़ा, क्या यही हैं अच्छे दिन?
सरकार को शीघ्र ही " रिश्वत गारंटी योजना " शुरू करनी चाहिए ताकि सबको उनका वाजिब " हक़ " मिल सके !

----------


## MALLIKA

" मुसीबत " और " ख़ुशी " बिना किसी अपॉइंटमेंट के आ जाती है।
इसलिए अपने आप को इतना तैयार रखो कि मुसीबत के समय " होश "
और ख़ुशी के समय " जोश " कायम रहे।

----------


## MALLIKA

भारतीय नारी संस्कारो वाली होती है,
वो कभी सबके सामने अपने पति  को

 "Abe Gadhe " और " Oye Gadhe " या " Sun Gadhe " 

नही बोलती इसलीए वो short मे 

"A.G. / O.G./ Suno G " कहती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

जीवन में तीन लोगो को कभी नहीं भूलना चाहिए !


1 - मुसीबत में मदद करने वाले को !

2 - मुसीबत में साथ छोड़ने वाले को !

3 - मुसीबत में डालने वाले को !

----------


## MALLIKA

एक नींद है.....जो रात भर नहीं आती,

एक नसीब है.....जो कब से सो रहा है.!

----------


## MALLIKA

Welding और wedding में क्या फर्क है ..
Welding में पहले sparks होते है और गठबंधन हमेशा के लिए हो जाता है।
जबकि
Wedding में गठबंधन पहले होता है और sparks हमेशा होते रहते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

आज के लिए  बस इतना ही………… नयी खबरों के साथ 


कल फिर हाजिर होंगे तब तक के लिए

----------


## gill1313

> Welding और wedding में क्या फर्क है ..
> Welding में पहले sparks होते है और गठबंधन हमेशा के लिए हो जाता है।
> जबकि
> Wedding में गठबंधन पहले होता है और sparks हमेशा होते रहते है !


बढिया है मित्र .........

----------


## MALLIKA

नया संस्कार
----------------------
यदि आपके घर कोई पधारे
तो उसे पानी पूंछने से पहले कहिये

 " प्रणाम, लाइए में आपका फोन चार्जिंग में लगा दूँ "!

----------


## MALLIKA

बच्चा पापा से- पापा-पापा ये गाड़ियों पर
ADVOCATE, PRESS, ARMY विधायक, सरपंच, अध्यक्ष क्यों लिखा होता है...?
पापा- इसका मतलब होता है कि... गाड़ी के मालिक के पास लाइसेंस और कागजात दोनों नहीं है
और
पुलिस वाले भी दूर से ही समझ जाते हैं...
कि यह 100 रुपया भी नहीं देने वाला है..

----------


## MALLIKA

शादी के बाद बेड़रुम कैसे महकता है ?


3 साल तक - 
परफ्यूम
चाकलेट
स्ट्राबेरी
ग्रेप्स


3 साल बाद -
जानसन पावड़र
जानसन क्रीम 
बेबी लोशन
हगीस ड़ायपर


15 साल बाद -
झंड़ू बाम 
विक्स
आयोडेक्स
मूव



40 साल बाद -
अगरबत्ती
धुप बत्ती

----------


## MALLIKA

इश्क़ करने से पहले अंजाम देख लो 
फिर भी समझ ना आये तो -- गजनी और तेरे नाम देख लो !

----------


## MALLIKA

एक मूर्ति बेचने वाले गरीब कलाकार के लिए...
किसी ने क्या खूब लिखा है....
" गरीबो के बच्चे भी खाना खा सके त्योहारों में, 
तभी तो भगवान खुद बिक जाते है बाजारों में..! "

----------


## Shree Ji

> एक मूर्ति बेचने वाले गरीब कलाकार के लिए...
> किसी ने क्या खूब लिखा है....
> " गरीबो के बच्चे भी खाना खा सके त्योहारों में, 
> तभी तो भगवान खुद बिक जाते है बाजारों में..! "


वाह क्या खूब लिखा है

----------


## MALLIKA

कुंडली में शनि






दिमाग में मनी 





और जीवन में दुश्मनी 




तीनो हमेशा ही कष्टदायक होते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

खुद को बुरा कहने की  हिम्मत नहीं ,
इसलिए अक्सर लोग कहते है की 










" ज़माना खराब है "!

----------


## MALLIKA

जिंदगी के ऊसूल भी " कबड्डी " के खेल की तरह है 


आप जैसे ही " सफलता " की लाइन को छूते है 


लोग लग  जाते है पीछे खीचने में .............!

----------


## MALLIKA

....................

----------


## MALLIKA

.............

----------


## Aeolian

अच्छे बोल हैं ...
बढ़िया ..

----------


## MALLIKA

एक खूबसूरत सोच
------------------------------
अगर कोई पूछे जिंदगी में क्या खोया और क्या पाया,
तो बेशक कहना
जो कुछ खोया मेरी नादानी थी और 
जो कुछ पाया प्रभु की मेहरबानी थी,
खूबसूरत रिश्ता है मेरा और भगवान के बीच में,
ज्यादा मैं मांगता नहीं और कम वो देता नहीं !

----------


## anita

*"आप भले ही पांच सौ करोड़ के मालिक हो, पर, 

*
*शाम होते आपकी राह देखते,

आपका परिवार या पांच दोस्त न हो तो, 

आप दुनिया के सबसे गरीब इन्सान हो!*

----------


## anita

*"मैं आज तक नहीं समझ पाया कि

लोगों को "ईश्वर" से शिकायत क्यों रहती हैं

उन्होने हमारे पेट भरने की जिम्मेदारी ली हैं भाई

पेटियां भरने की नहीं."*

----------


## MALLIKA

DICTIONARY ही एक ऐसी जगह है जिसमें:


1. Death, Life से पहले आती है।

2. End, Start से पहले आता है।

3. Divorce, Marriage से पहले आता है।

4. Child, Parents से पहले आता है।

5. Evening, Morning से पहले आती है।

6. Result, Test से पहले आता है।

7. Destination, Struggle से पहले आता है।

8. Dinner, Lunch से पहले आता है।

9. Doctor, Fever से पहले आता है।

----------


## MALLIKA

पति के घर पहुँचने पर पत्नियाँ Large साइज़ का मुँह बनाने की बजाए 
Small साइज़ का पैग बनाने लग जाए, तो वाकई अच्छे दिन आ जायेंगे।

----------


## anita

*समझदार व्यक्ति वह नहीं जो ईट का जवाब पत्थर से दे ।

समझदार व्यक्ति वो हैं जो फेंकी हुई ईट से अपना आशियाना बना ले ।*

----------


## anita

*शहर के तमाम इज़्ज़ज़तदारों ने ख़ुदकुशी कर ली...
.
एक बदनाम औरत ने जब आत्मकथा लिखने का फैसला कर लिया.*

----------


## MALLIKA

" गरीब बांट लेते है ईमानदारी से अपना हिस्सा,


अमीरी अक्सर इंसान को बेईमान बना देती है..!! "

----------


## MALLIKA

कदर कर लो उनकी जो आप से बिना मतलब ही चाहत रखते हैं,
क्युकी दुनिया में ख्याल रखने वाले कम,
और तकलीफ देने वाले ज्यादा होते हैं !

----------


## anita

*अगर भगवान नहीं हैं तो जिक्र क्यों. ..?
और
अगर भगवान हैं तो फिर फिक्र क्यों. ..?*

----------


## anita

*सुदामा ने कृष्ण से पुछा “दोस्ती” का असली मतलब क्या है ? 
कृष्ण ने हंसकर कहा जहाँ “मतलब” होता है, वहाँ दोस्ती कहाँ होती है !*

----------


## Aeolian

श्रीजी जी .. बढ़िया है ..

----------


## MALLIKA

सूत्र अपनी दिशा से भटक गया है !
अब यहाँ शेरो-शायरी को पोस्ट किया जा रहा है !
कृपया नियामक जी से अनुरोध है की सभी शेरो-शायरिया को शायरी वाले सूत्र में शिफ्ट  कर दे !
धन्यवाद !

----------


## anita

*मल्लिका जी अभी रहने दीजिये 

आगे से सभी लोग ध्यान रखेंगे, खुद मैं भी* 




> सूत्र अपनी दिशा से भटक गया है !
> अब यहाँ शेरो-शायरी को पोस्ट किया जा रहा है !
> कृपया नियामक जी से अनुरोध है की सभी शेरो-शायरिया को शायरी वाले सूत्र में शिफ्ट  कर दे !
> धन्यवाद !

----------


## Shree Ji

> सूत्र अपनी दिशा से भटक गया है !
> अब यहाँ शेरो-शायरी को पोस्ट किया जा रहा है !
> कृपया नियामक जी से अनुरोध है की सभी शेरो-शायरिया को शायरी वाले सूत्र में शिफ्ट  कर दे !
> धन्यवाद !


सूत्र ही नहीं लगता है हम सब भटक गए है

----------


## Aeolian

सूत्रधार द्वारा अब एक नया क्रेजी बोल उछाल  कर  सूत्र को गति दे देनी चाहिए ... 




हर सूत्र में उलझने से बेहतर है कि सम्बंधित सूत्र का लिंक "अनिता जी से संवाद" सूत्र में  पेस्ट कर के वार्तालाप की जाए ...
ताकि सूत्र की गरिमा बनी रहे ...

----------


## MALLIKA

> सूत्रधार द्वारा अब एक नया क्रेजी बोल उछाल  कर  सूत्र को गति दे देनी चाहिए ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> हर सूत्र में उलझने से बेहतर है कि सम्बंधित सूत्र का लिंक "अनिता जी से संवाद" सूत्र में  पेस्ट कर के वार्तालाप की जाए ...
> ताकि सूत्र की गरिमा बनी रहे ...


अभी देती हूँ उछाल  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MALLIKA

अमीर का लड़का  घर पर बियर की पेटी लाकर भी उतना खुश नही होता
जितना गरीब का बच्चा घर पर मेहमानो के लिए आई 2 ltr वाली पेप्सी को देख कर होता है..!!

----------


## MALLIKA

सच्ची ख़ुशी तब होती है..
जब आप 
" अरे.. क्या आप भी.. इसकी क्या जरूरत थी..! "

बोलते हुए कोई बड़ा सा गिफ्ट ले रहे होते हैं..!

----------


## MALLIKA

ऊँचा उठना है तो, अपने अंदर के अहंकार को निकालकर,

स्वयं को हल्का कीजिये 

क्योंकि ऊँचा वही उठता है जो हल्का होता है।

----------


## MALLIKA

शुक्र गुजार हूँ उन तमाम लोगों का जिन्होंने बुरे वक़्त में मेरा साथ छोड़ दिया

क्युकी उन्हें भरोसा था कि मैं मुसीबत से अकेले निपट सकती हूँ !

----------


## MALLIKA

जैसे ही आप अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड के मोहल्ले में पहुँचते है ।
मोहल्ले की सारी आंटियों की आँखें cctv कैमरे में convert हो जाती है !

----------


## Shree Ji

शुक्र गुजार हूँ उन तमाम लोगों का जिन्होंने बुरे वक़्त में मेरा साथ छोड़ दिया

वर्ना मुझे कभी पता ना चलता की मैं अकेले भी मुसीबतो से लड़ सकती हू

----------


## MALLIKA

चाहे आपको जितनी देर हो रही हो..
ट्रेन और बीवी अपने हिसाब से ही चलती हैं..

आप बस या तो प्रार्थना कर सकते हैं..
या अपनी किस्मत को कोस सकते हैं..!

----------


## MALLIKA

हजार / पांच सौ का नोट और एक्सरे रिपोर्ट..


बन्दा, भले उसके विषय में कुछ न जानता हो,पर हाथ में आते ही सबसे पहले उसे ' उठा के ' देखता जरूर है !

----------


## MALLIKA

किसी की आदत देखनी हो तो उसे इज्जत दो

----------


## MALLIKA

> किसी की आदत देखनी हो तो उसे इज्जत दो


किसी की फितरत देखनी हो तो उसे आजादी दो

----------


## MALLIKA

> किसी की आदत देखनी हो तो उसे इज्जत दो





> किसी की फितरत देखनी हो तो उसे आजादी दो


किसी की नीयत देखनी हो तो उसे कर्ज दो

----------


## MALLIKA

> किसी की आदत देखनी हो तो उसे इज्जत दो





> किसी की फितरत देखनी हो तो उसे आजादी दो





> किसी की नीयत देखनी हो तो उसे कर्ज दो


किसी के गुण देखने हो तो उस के साथ खाना खाओ

----------


## MALLIKA

> किसी की आदत देखनी हो तो उसे इज्जत दो





> किसी की फितरत देखनी हो तो उसे आजादी दो





> किसी की नीयत देखनी हो तो उसे कर्ज दो





> किसी के गुण देखने हो तो उस के साथ खाना खाओ




किसी का सब्र देखना हो तो उसे हिदायत दे कर देख लो

----------


## MALLIKA

> किसी की आदत देखनी हो तो उसे इज्जत दो





> किसी की फितरत देखनी हो तो उसे आजादी दो





> किसी की नीयत देखनी हो तो उसे कर्ज दो





> किसी के गुण देखने हो तो उस के साथ खाना खाओ





> किसी का सब्र देखना हो तो उसे हिदायत दे कर देख लो


किसी की अच्छाई देखनी हो तो उस से मशवरा ले लो

----------


## MALLIKA

आप टेंशन फ्री लाईफ कब महसुस कर सकते हैं. . . .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
जब देश में नेता और 
घर में बेटा सही काम करें। क्या आप मानते हैं ?

----------


## Shree Ji

वाह बहुत खूब 
अंदाज भी निराला है पेश करने का

----------


## MALLIKA

हे भगवान...
मैं ज़िंदगी की छोटी छोटी परेशानियों से थक गयी  हूँ...
तुम्हे अगर मुझे परेशानियाँ देनी ही हैं तो बड़ी बड़ी परेशानियाँ दो,

जैसे :

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

मैं अरबो रुपये किस बैक में रखुं.??

शापिंग करने किस देश में जाऊं.??

अपना जेट प्लेन कहाँ पर पार्क करुं.??

----------


## MALLIKA

हिन्दी भी सरल नहीं है,आजकल के बच्चों के लिए बानगी पेश हैँ :-

टीचर- रामस्वरूप बीमार हुआ फलस्वररूप मर गया.....
सब लोग इसका अंग्रेजी में अनुवाद करो !


पप्पू- मास्टर साहब अगर बीमार रामस्वरूप था तो फलस्वरूप क्यों मरा.???? 

टीचर- मूर्ख इसका मतलब है रामस्वरूप बीमार हुआ और  परिणामस्वरुप मर गया !

पप्पू - ले अब तीसरा मर गया !

----------


## Kamal Ji

आपका कार्य सराहनीय है।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## Aeolian

> किसी की अच्छाई देखनी हो तो उस से मशवरा ले लो


ये क्रेजी बोल कहाँ हैं ..
अरे ये तो जीवनोपयोगी ज्ञान-तंतु हैं ..


बढ़िया .. बहुत बढ़िया ...

----------


## MALLIKA

दारु भी एक तरह की " टाइम मशीन " है,,,
3 पेग के बाद भूत..भविष्य कही भी ले जाती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

शादी " करंट " की तरह होती है !


सही जुड़ जाये तो " रौशनी "


वरना सारी  उम्र " झटके " !

----------


## Shree Ji

> शादी " करंट " की तरह होती है !
> 
> 
> सही जुड़ जाये तो " रौशनी "
> 
> 
> वरना सारी  उम्र " झटके " !


बिलकुल सही फरमाया आपने 
शुक्र है खुदा का

----------


## Aeolian

सड़कों, पुलों और घरों की दीवारों पर उगने वाले पेड़ ..
समझदार लोगों को संकेत देते हैं कि ..
यदि आपके पास जिजीविषा है और आप लगातार प्रयास करते रहते हैं ..
तो सफलता आपकी बाहों में होगी ..

----------


## MALLIKA

> सड़कों, पुलों और घरों की दीवारों पर उगने वाले पेड़ ..
> समझदार लोगों को संकेत देते हैं कि ..
> यदि आपके पास जिजीविषा है और आप लगातार प्रयास करते रहते हैं ..
> तो सफलता आपकी बाहों में होगी ..


सड़कों, पुलों और घरों की दीवारों पर उगने वाले पेड़ 
समझदार लोगों को संकेत देते हैं कि 
यदि आपके पास जिजीविषा है और आप लगातार प्रयास करते रहते हैं 
तो सफलता आपकी बाहों में होगी !

----------


## MALLIKA

कभी भी अपने से ज्यादा हैसियत वाले दोस्त के साथ शापिंग करने न जाओ
 " नही तो ब्रांड का नाम बता - बता के मजाक में ही तुम्हारी औकात बता देगा .!!"

----------


## MALLIKA

" मैगी " शब्द मे भी 
" मै " थी
" मै " ज्यादा देर किसी की टिकती नही ! "

----------


## MALLIKA

ईर्ष्यालु मित्रों की दोस्ती और दुश्मनी दोनों से बचो 

क्योंकि कोयला अगर गर्म हो तो हाथ जलाता है 

और अगर ठंडा हो तो हाथ काले कर देता है !!

----------


## MALLIKA

याद है वो दिन भी जब लैंडलाइन मे नया नया Caller ID आया था...
किसी का फ़ोन आने पर सीधे उसे नाम से पुकारना भी "जेम्स बांड" से कम की फीलिंग नहीं देता था !!

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया बात .. 
बढ़िया बोल .. 
धन्यवाद ..

----------


## MALLIKA

सिर्फ शादी ही ऐसी दुर्घटना है जिसमे
चोट लगने से पहले ही हल्दी लगा दी जाती है..!!

----------


## MALLIKA

पति वह प्राणी है जो भूत प्रेत से बेशक न डरे
मगर...
.
पत्नी की "4 missed call "
खौफ पैदा करने के लिए काफी है !!!!"

----------


## MALLIKA

ये क्या जमाना आ गया है .....
13 साल के बच्चे प्यार कर रहे है,
65 साल के लोग शादी कर रहे है। 
:
:
:
और जिनकी ये सब करने की उम्र है,
वो बेचारे कम्पटीशन की तैयारी कर रहे है।।

----------


## MALLIKA

अश्लील गाली को गाना बनाकर गाने वाले हनी सिंह को जब भारतीय लड़कियां पसंद करने लगें 
और भारतीय मर्यादा को शर्मसार करने वाली 
सनी लीओन , पूनम पांडे और शर्लिन चोपड़ा , जब भारतीय लड़को की पसंद बन जाएँ। 

तो . . . . .
.
उन लड़को और लडकियों को ध्यान रखना चाहिए
की उनकी औलाद के रूप में कोई भगत सिंह , अब्दुल हामिद , स्वामी विवेकानंद या लक्ष्मीबाई पैदा नहीं होंगी।

उनकी कोख से कोई शूरवीर या संत नहीं बल्कि  एक बलात्कारी ही पैदा होगा !

----------


## MALLIKA

लड़का चाहे जितना गबरू मर्द बने , पर सामने से जब उसकी गर्लफ्रेंड गुजर रही हो 
.
.
. 
और दोस्त उसे भाभी कह दे तो लड़की से ज्यादा लड़के के गाल शर्म से लाल हो जाते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

लड़खड़ायी बुढ़िया को उठाने भरे बाजार में कोई न झुका..!!

.
.
.
.
.
गोरी का झुमका क्या गिरा बाजार घुटनो पर आ गया..!!

----------


## Aeolian

> लड़खड़ायी बुढ़िया को उठाने भरे बाजार में कोई न झुका..!!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> गोरी का झुमका क्या गिरा बाजार घुटनो पर आ गया..!!


बहुत मौकापरस्त हैं ये ज़माना
बढ़िया और  क्रेजी भी।

----------


## MALLIKA

गर्लफ्रेंड - Okay f9, I'll talk 2 u To9i8, w8 4 me.

ब्वॉयफ्रेंड - देख, या तो हिंदी में बोल या तो
इंग्लिश में बोल...

मैथ्स की भाषा में क्यों बोल रही है ?

----------


## MALLIKA

ऑफिस सरकारी हो या प्राइवेट..
चलता एक ही सिद्धांत पर है कि आपका बॉस आपको नालायक समझता है 
और आप उसे..!!

----------


## MALLIKA

" भले ही बन्दे के मोबाइल में बैलेंस ना हो...

लेकिन

बाइक पकडे जाने पर वो सबसे पहले फोन ही निकालता है ! "

----------


## MALLIKA

* वक्त बदला समय के साथ और अपने बदले वक्त के साथ !
* 
पहले व्यक्ति बच्चे को घुमाने मे गर्व महसूस करते थे 
लेकिन अब वह कुत्तो को घुमाने मे गर्व और बच्चे को घुमाने मे शर्म महसूस करते हैं !

घर के मुख्य द्वार पर स्वागतम लिखा होता था और अब कुत्तों से सावधान !
सुबह शाम बच्चों की टोलियाँ धमाल करती थी और अब बच्चे घर में ही बात कर ले यही काफी है !

पुरुषों की रोज बैठक होती थी वो समाज के बारे में चर्चा करते थे !
 लेकिन आज इक शहर में होकर भी मिलने के लिए वक्त नहीं होता !

बच्चों के लिए पैसा कमाने के लिए जुटे हैं लेकिन संस्कार देने के लिए वक्त नहीं ! 
बच्चो को सिखाया जाता है कि खुब पढो, नौकरी करो और पैसा कमाओ लेकिन जिदंगी जिने का तौर तरीका नही सिखाया !

----------


## Aeolian

अच्छे बोल हैं ..
सम्पूर्ण पोस्ट को यदि वन लाइनर में परिवर्तित करके पोस्ट की जाती तो शायद अधिक क्रेजीनेस होता ..
धन्यवाद ..

----------


## MALLIKA

अब तो दाऊद इब्राहिम को मारने का एक ही तरीका बचा हैं...
उसका नाम भी " व्यापमं " घोटाले में डाल दिया जाए...

----------


## MALLIKA

सिर्फ घूमने आये हो तो सही सलामत अपने द्वार जाओगे
और अगर व्यापम की बात की तो सीधे हरी द्वार जाओगे :-मध्य प्रदेश टूरिज्म

----------


## MALLIKA

अगर भारत सरकार फेसबुक पर प्रोफाइल पिक बदलने पर
1 रुपया शुल्क वसूल करना शुरू कर दे
तो कुछ ही समय में हम अमेरिका को लोन देने में सक्षम हो जाएँ !

----------


## MALLIKA

हम उस देश के वासी है :-

जहाँ हेलमेट सिर्फ चालान कटने से बचाने के लिये लगाया जाता है !

जहाँ गोरी बहू और Black Money सबको बहुत पसंद है !

जहा अकबर का पाठ पढाया जाता है लेकिन महाराणा प्रताप का पाठ पढाने को शिक्षण का भगवाकरण कहा जाता है !

जहाँ सब देश और समाज को बदलना चाहते हैं, खुद को कोई नही बदलना चाहता !

----------


## chulbuli

बहुते किरेजी हो तोए मल्लिका बबुनि

----------


## MALLIKA

हम उस देश के वासी है :-

जहाँ बिजली कटने पर लोग पडोसी के घर की कटी बिजली देख के संतुष्ट हो जाते हैं ।

जहां लोगों के पास बैंक खाते का तो बता नहीं फेसबुक खाता जरूर मिल जाता है !

जहाँ आतंकवाद का कोई धर्म नहीं होता पर योग का होता है !

जहा बच्चे घर में बैठे माँ-बाप को तो अच्छे से खाना तक नहीं देते और बाहर लंगर लगाकर सेवा करते फिरते हैं।

----------


## MALLIKA

> बहुते किरेजी हो तोए मल्लिका बबुनि


धन्यवाद चुलबुली जी !

----------


## MALLIKA

बहू अगर नींबू खा रही हो तो जरूरी नहीं कि कोई खुशखबरी हो
जमाना बदल गया है...हो सकता है वो दारू उतार रही हो।

----------


## MALLIKA

कडवा सच
.
.
.
.
.
.
मनपसन्द ड्रेस तभी दिखती है
.

.
.
.
.
.
जब अपनी शौपिंग पूरी हो जाती है।

----------


## MALLIKA

सन 1970 में :- दूल्हा सोचता था 
दहेज़ में रेडियो मिल जाए ,
.
.
सन 1980 में :- दहेज़ में सायकल मिल जाये ,
.
.
.
.
सन 1990 में :- दहेज़ में बाईक मिल जाए ,
.
.
सन 2000 में :- दहेज़ में कार मिल जाए ,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
सन 2015 में :- बस बिना बॉय फ्रेंड वाली दुल्हन मिल जाए और कुछ भी नहीं चाहिए !

----------


## MALLIKA

मर्द मिर्च की तरह तीखा और तेज होता है !
मगर मिर्च कितनी भी तेज क्यों न हो !

औरत उसका अचार डाल ही देती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

कुछ लड़के इतने कमाल के होते है कि
अगर उन्हें किसी की कार के काँच पर पड़ी धुल मिल जाए तो उसपे अपनी
महबूबा का नाम लिखे बिना बाज़ नही आते।

----------


## MALLIKA

शादी शुदा मर्दो को लिए एक सलाह :-

जब भी फ्रिज से पानी की बोतल निकालो , तो उसे भर कर ही वापस रखो वरना..
लेक्चर पानी की बोतल से शुरू होगा और दारु की बोतल पर खत्म होगा !

----------


## MALLIKA

हैरत है, कैसा दौर आ गया है..!!
.
लोग हर रिश्ता मौसम की तरह निभाते है ...
कभी जम कर बरसते है..
और..
कभी एक एक बूँद को तरसाते है..!!

----------


## MALLIKA

शिलाजीत, मूसली और जापानी तेल के विज्ञापनों से भरे पेपर को देख कर ऐसा लगता हैं कि.........
.
.
.
देश कि असली समस्या रोज़गार और भ्रष्टाचार नहीं..
.
बल्कि.....
.
.
टेढापन, पतलापन, छोटापन और शिघ्रपतन हैं !

----------


## MALLIKA

सूत्र में मौन रहकर सिर्फ पोस्ट पढने वालों के लिए जबरदस्त ऑफर
भूतपूर्व प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन सिंह अपना ग्रुप बना रहे हैं।
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
कृपया तुरन्त Join कर लें !

----------


## Shri Hari

> मर्द मिर्च की तरह तीखा और तेज होता है !
> मगर मिर्च कितनी भी तेज क्यों न हो !
> 
> औरत उसका अचार डाल ही देती है !


मैडम आचार तो आम का भी होता है.

----------


## anita

> शिलाजीत, मूसली और जापानी तेल के विज्ञापनों से भरे पेपर को देख कर ऐसा लगता हैं कि.........
> .
> .
> .
> देश कि असली समस्या रोज़गार और भ्रष्टाचार नहीं..
> .
> बल्कि.....
> .
> .
> टेढापन, पतलापन, छोटापन और शिघ्रपतन हैं !



हिन्दुस्तानी मर्दों की  सबसे बड़ी चिंता का सबसे बड़ा  कारन  :tongue-new: :tongue-new: :tongue-new: :tongue-new:

----------


## MALLIKA

> हिन्दुस्तानी मर्दों की  सबसे बड़ी चिंता का सबसे बड़ा  कारन  :tongue-new: :tongue-new: :tongue-new: :tongue-new:


पर इनका समाधान कहा है ???

----------


## MALLIKA

हिंदी भाषा की कक्षा चल रही थी ।

टीचर ने एक स्टूडेंट से प्रश्न पूछा---" कविता और निबंध में अंतर बताओ ? "

स्टूडेंट---" प्रेमिका एक शब्द बोले तो वो कविता और पत्नी का एक ही शब्द मतलब कि निबंध। "

टीचर अभी तक सोच में है कि, इसकी अभी शादी भी नहीं हुई है, फिर भी इसका जवाब इतना सटीक कैसे है ???

----------


## MALLIKA

' समय ' और ' समझ ' दोनों एक साथ खुश किस्मत लोगों को ही मिलते हैँ ,

क्योंकि,

अक्सर ' समय ' पर ' समझ ' नहीँ आती और ' समझ ' आने पर ' समय ' निकल जाता है !

----------


## anita

> पर इनका समाधान कहा है ???


उनके दिमाग में है

----------


## MALLIKA

दुनिया भर के साइंटिस्ट तब सदमे मे आ गये...
.
.
.
.
.
.
जब उन्हें पता चला कि भारतीय रेल के पंखे स्विच ऑन करने पर नही...
बल्कि कंघी या पेन से चलते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

सब वास्तुशास्त्र और फेंगशुई का जोड़-तोड़ बेमानी हो जाता है ,

जब घर बनने के बाद पता चलता है कि , टॉयलेट में तो नेटवर्क ही नहीं आता ! :tongue-new:

----------


## MALLIKA

भारतीयो के अनुसार

वाहनों का माइलेज दिनों की संख्या में मापा जाता है !

" परसों तो भराया था " दो दिन में कैसे खत्म हो गया ?

----------


## DIWANA DON

> भारतीयो के अनुसार
> 
> वाहनों का माइलेज दिनों की संख्या में मापा जाता है !
> 
> " परसों तो भराया था " दो दिन में कैसे खत्म हो गया ?





> दुनिया भर के साइंटिस्ट तब सदमे मे आ गये...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> जब उन्हें पता चला कि भारतीय रेल के पंखे स्विच ऑन करने पर नही...
> बल्कि कंघी या पेन से चलते है !





> ' समय ' और ' समझ ' दोनों एक साथ खुश किस्मत लोगों को ही मिलते हैँ ,
> 
> क्योंकि,
> 
> अक्सर ' समय ' पर ' समझ ' नहीँ आती और ' समझ ' आने पर ' समय ' निकल जाता है !





> हिंदी भाषा की कक्षा चल रही थी ।
> 
> टीचर ने एक स्टूडेंट से प्रश्न पूछा---" कविता और निबंध में अंतर बताओ ? "
> 
> स्टूडेंट---" प्रेमिका एक शब्द बोले तो वो कविता और पत्नी का एक ही शब्द मतलब कि निबंध। "
> 
> टीचर अभी तक सोच में है कि, इसकी अभी शादी भी नहीं हुई है, फिर भी इसका जवाब इतना सटीक कैसे है ???



भई वाह । बहुत ही मजेदार बोल हैं ।दिल से । अब +++ का कायदा तो बनता ही है ।

----------


## Aeolian

बेहद मज़ेदार पोस्ट .. धन्यवाद

----------


## MALLIKA

> भई वाह । बहुत ही मजेदार बोल हैं ।दिल से । अब +++ का कायदा तो बनता ही है ।





> बेहद मज़ेदार पोस्ट .. धन्यवाद


सूत्र भ्रमण हेतु आप मित्रो का धन्यवाद !

----------


## MALLIKA

कौन कहता है कि दुनियाँ आपकी परवाह नहीं करती हैं ।


कभी दिन में हेड लाइट जलाके बाइक चला कर तो देखो ।
.
.
.
.
.
.
कम से कम सौ लोग टोकेगें !

----------


## ADORABLE

*दुनिया में भारत सबसे टेलेन्टेड लोगों का देश है !

°
°°
°°°

जहां लोग लोटा पकड़ने की स्टाईल को देखकर बता देते है कि 
इसका पानी किस काम में लिया जायेगा !!!*

----------


## ADORABLE

*.
.
बीबी की टपर टपर के आगे तो पति भी एंड्राइड मोबाइल की तरह हो जाता है 
समय के साथ मेमोरी भी कम हो जाती है और बैटरी भी जल्दी डिस्चार्ज हो जाती है ।*

----------


## ADORABLE

*CA की पत्नी ने पुछा – क्यों जी, ये महंगाई दर क्या होती है ?


**CA – पहले तुम्हारी कमर 28 थी और वजन था 45 किलो अब तुम्हारी कमर है 38 और वजन है 75 किलो !**अब तुम्हारे पास सबकुछ पहले से ज्यादा है फिर भी वैल्यू कम है ..........यही मंहगाई दर है !

**Moral** – अर्थशास्त्र उतना कठिन नहीं है यदि सही उदाहरण देकर समझाया जाए…..*

----------


## DIWANA DON

> कौन कहता है कि दुनियाँ आपकी परवाह नहीं करती हैं ।
> 
> 
> कभी दिन में हेड लाइट जलाके बाइक चला कर तो देखो ।
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...





> *दुनिया में भारत सबसे टेलेन्टेड लोगों का देश है !
> 
> °
> °°
> °°°
> 
> जहां लोग लोटा पकड़ने की स्टाईल को देखकर बता देते है कि 
> इसका पानी किस काम में लिया जायेगा !!!*





> *.
> .
> बीबी की टपर टपर के आगे तो पति भी एंड्राइड मोबाइल की तरह हो जाता है 
> समय के साथ मेमोरी भी कम हो जाती है और बैटरी भी जल्दी डिस्चार्ज हो जाती है ।*





> दुनिया भर के साइंटिस्ट तब सदमे मे आ गये...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> जब उन्हें पता चला कि भारतीय रेल के पंखे स्विच ऑन करने पर नही...
> बल्कि कंघी या पेन से चलते है !





> *CA की पत्नी ने पुछा – क्यों जी, ये महंगाई दर क्या होती है ?
> 
> 
> **CA – पहले तुम्हारी कमर 28 थी और वजन था 45 किलो अब तुम्हारी कमर है 38 और वजन है 75 किलो !**अब तुम्हारे पास सबकुछ पहले से ज्यादा है फिर भी वैल्यू कम है ..........यही मंहगाई दर है !
> 
> **Moral** – अर्थशास्त्र उतना कठिन नहीं है यदि सही उदाहरण देकर समझाया जाए…..*


मजेदार पोस्टिंग ....

----------


## chulbuli

कमाल किरेजी बोल हैं  मल्लिका बबुनी

----------


## MALLIKA

स्कूल में हिंदी के पीरियड में मास्टर जी ने पूछा,

“दु:ख तो अपना साथी है,
सुख तो आता जाता है ।”

अर्थ स्पष्ट करें ।

संता : ”बीवी हमेंशा घर में होती है,
साली आती जाती रहती है ।"

मास्टरजी ने भारतरत्न के लिए सिफारिश की है

----------


## MALLIKA

कद्र होती है इंसान की जरूरत पड़ने पर ही ,


बिन जरुरत तो हीरे भी , तिजोरी मे रखे रहते है !

----------


## anita

क्या बात है 

आज तो दिल खुश हो गया है 

मंच की मल्लिका आज इतने दिनों बाद मंच पे 

स्वागत है 

आशा है की अब आप नियमित आएँगी 


धन्यवाद

----------


## MALLIKA

*इंडिया मे लड़की
गर्लफ्रेंड बाद मे बनती हैं


सारे दोस्तों की भाभी पहले बन जाती हैं.*

----------


## MALLIKA

*कुछ लोग बचपन से ही
GST यूज़ करते आ रहे हैं.


सामान लाते थे 12 का
और बताते थे 15 का.*

----------


## anita

> *इंडिया मे लड़की
> गर्लफ्रेंड बाद मे बनती हैं
> 
> 
> सारे दोस्तों की भाभी पहले बन जाती हैं.*


Aur ladki ko Pata bhi nahi hota ki uski registry  ho gyi hai

----------


## MALLIKA

> Aur ladki ko Pata bhi nahi hota ki uski registry  ho gyi hai


बहुत खूब कहा अनीता जी,सूत्र पर आने के लिए आपका दिल से आभार.

----------

